# Sticky  Whats every-ones boat look like ?



## Phil Carver

What does your boat look like ? Post pic's here so that it will help out how to know who each other is out on the water .


----------



## EDD

Delaware-Alum-O'sh-Knox----- where I fish the most


----------



## ShakeDown

1997 Stratos 282 F/S w/150hp Johnny


----------



## blance

Here's a pic of mine, but I had to resize quite a bit to get under the 37K limit. This was right after I picked it up and before I had the motor put on. It's got a 50HP Johnson on the back of it now. The boat is a 1999 16 1/2 foot Alumacraft deep-v side console. 
Barry


----------



## LakeRaider

2003 146 angler GIII with a 40 Yamaha tiller with trim. Just finished it. Maiden voyage this week. Mostley fish Hidden Valley and Ohio River. LakeRaider<><>


----------



## RodMan

2003 Targa 17 SC - THE FOUR BUOYS


----------



## ShakeDown

NICE RIGS guys! Keep em comin!


----------



## sowbelly101

2003 Tracker Pro Guide w/50hp Merc.
Rear platform extended 18"


----------



## twistertail

belly boat 

Here is a pic of my rig. Thinking about getting a 9.9 for the back of it.


----------



## TritonBill

Here is my boat. It's a 2002 Triton TR-20 with a 225 Evinrude HO


----------



## drill-n-fill

1975 Browning Mustang I 115 hp Evinrude 







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Fish4Fun

heres the boat nice little fishing boat some day will have one of the big dogs untill then fish on.


----------



## fffffish

1988 Chaparral 198F


----------



## baitfisher

This is my toy! 03TR21PDC Classic


----------



## UFM82




----------



## baitfisher

I Know it looks a little shabby >>> this is a better angle


----------



## mrfishohio

It looks great in this picture when I got it. A 1986 18' Starcraft Center Console. It had been garage kept all it's days, and never again since I have it. looked like new until I turned it into a fishing machine vs. a toy in the garage.  This picture is good because you still won't recognize me on the water


----------



## mrfishohio

This is last year, 5-19-03 right after I got my new 1993 Siverado


----------



## Doctor

Jim,

your easy to spot, your the only catman I know who runs a sprider rig for catfish    

I wish that I had a picture of you and I think it was Dip in your boat the day that Rrbiski and I pulled up on you at the powerplant discharge, I never seen so many poles on a boat   

Doc


----------



## DavidWS10

I finally took some pictures of my boat. It is a 17', 1979 Galaxy 700BR. It has a 120hp Mercruiser I.O., and a Uniden MC535 VHF marine radio, and I've installed an Eagle FishMark 320 to round out my electronics needs.




























It may be old, and possibly even not all that great to look at, but it gets me to where I want to fish at.


----------



## Marshall

here is my bass machine


----------



## Worm Drowner

1967 Sea Ray 160 SRV 16'

Here's the boat:



















and here's the tow vehicle, 1996 Ford F-250 Powerstroke 7.3L diesel aka "the Black Beast"


----------



## truck




----------



## wackyworm

This is my Grumman, nearly 16ft. Its not pretty or fast but it works for me, especially with all the 10 hp lake in my area, didn't see need to go bigger. Boat is a '96 with a '03 Yamaha 9.9 High Thrust- 4 stroke. It is one sweet engine. Had to replace the 9.9 EvinRUDE that gave out on me in Canada last summer while fishing Rice Lake. Also have 40 lb. Motorguide up front along with Lowrance x51 and a Humminbird on the rear. Anchor mates front and back.


----------



## bronzback

Bought this old bass boat and the carpet was a mess it was heavily oxidized and just plain dirty,But the hull and floor and stringers were solid and they hooked me up with a decarb job. Almost done now just need to get her registered get batteries one more coat of wax and a final clean and I will see you on the water.


----------



## jeffmo

okay,here's my new boat.it's a '97 17' monark pro with a '98 125hp merc.


----------



## sauguy

This is my 25 year old boat - - - still floats. parked at pymi cabins last week.


----------



## Procraftboats21

2003 ProCraft 190 Super Pro


----------



## Shortdrift

Finally got a picture of my boat in the water.  Pipliner, my fishing partner at the OGF outing climbed aboard another boat and snapped this for me.


----------



## Carpn

Here is a pic of my boat...Its a custom built 18 ft jonboat with a 72" bottom,102" beam, and 30" sides. The bottom is 3/16th plate and the sides are 1/8". Its all welded with 2X4 ribs. The outboard is a 150 HP Johnson. I use it mainly for bowfishing. That is what the lights on the front are for. There is a generator in the box in the back for power.


----------



## captnroger

1998 Striper Seaswirl 2100 walkaround w/Evirude Oceanpro 150hp. Nice big-water boat.

Rather than post pics here, here's a link to my gallery:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showgallery.php?cat=504


----------



## Fish4Fun

nice boat everyone. Hay Capt R How does the jimmy do pulling a big boat like that. i want to get a bigger boat in the yrs to come and was just wondering.


----------



## captnroger

The Jimmy won't set any speed records, and I wouldn't want to tow it over some big mountains, but it does just fine. It's rated for 6500lbs towing (and they rate that towing something over the rocky mountains from what I was told on the GM hotline), and my boat/trailer are about 4200lbs without gear or extra people.

I wouldn't want to try anything much bigger though...


----------



## crappieluver

Sorry but I don't have a pic of my boat so I will describe it in detail. I conduct my fishin business in a 14ft fischer,deep V,with a brand new used 9.9 merc and a 55lb thrust minnkota on the stern which I am looking forward to moving to the bow. Thats it in a nut shell so to speak.


----------



## Ray_IL




----------



## Ray_IL

- and my two oldest Sons  

*-the Capt SheepHead *


----------



## tpet96

This thing is slower than molasses, but it get's the job done. I don't have all the fancy equipment like you guys do, but it get's the job done  I can still catch fish with the best of you.


----------



## flathunter

Lots of nice boats you guys have, I would like to get one someday in the future.


----------



## fishintiger

Here is a before picture of my boat. I spent all day (yes all day) yesterday sanding it and painting it. I will post a picture of the "new" boat tomorrow or monday. It looks good. A 14' boat is a lot to sand. I don't know how people do it for a living.


----------



## Alwsfishin

1959 16' Lyman....1959 Johnson


----------



## Fish Tale

Fish mostly Neff rd. area (Wildwood);but on occasion travel from the island area to Geneva.Chase after Walleye,Perch and Smallmouth.Can't seem to keep Sheephead away from this boat(Sheephead magnet).


----------



## Ranger4x4

this is a pic of dad's boat, which we've got back up and running after about 5 years of non-use. Aint much to look at, but I plan on being in it on charles mill this weekend.


----------



## Hook N Book

She's a "2359" fishing machine.  









Now, if only I can figure out how to get more sick time


----------



## fishintiger

I finally got my boat all fixed up. Now I just need to add the seats and the numbers and a couplt other things and it will be ready for the water. I can't wait. Here are a couple pictures.









Before










After


----------



## Reel Man

This is mine and Reel Lady's boat.


----------



## TheKing

This one I drooled over at Cowan Lake South Shore Marina for a couple of years and then TheQueen offered it to me in exchange for quitting smoking. I cold turkeyed and got the boat for not much more than I was paying for cig's each month. Not a puff since April of 2003 and not going to ever again.


----------



## Reel Man

King- Looks like you made a great trade. Now you have a nice boat and a healthier life!


----------



## TheKing

Much healthier!


----------



## LiquidTension

1999 G3 16.5 SV160 - 40 YAMAHA 4-stroke
sorry... low quality cell phone cam pic


----------



## OhioCatman

Hey TheKing, Doesnt it seem kinda ironic that its a SMOKERcraft.


----------



## TheKing

I know what you mean OhioCatman. I should put a big "Non" in front of the name, ya think?

Hey LiquidTension - how do you like that 4-stroke?


----------



## LiquidTension

TheKing said:


> Hey LiquidTension - how do you like that 4-stroke?


i like it alot... maintenence is a breeze, whisper quite (at idle/slow), great on gas

ive had small carb adjustment problem (rich/lean) but other than that....
  

i do get alittle hesitation at a standstill punch, but mechanic says they are coming out with some kinda fuel accelerator to make up for that (in new models)

btw... nice smokercraft.... that 70's gotta be insane on there... whats that boat length, 16-17 ?


----------



## TheKing

It's a 16. It goes to just above 30 mph....33 on the hairy trim edge. Not very fast, but very quiet and very good on milage. I am having a "squeak" looked into right now....sort of a cyclic rub at low speed just above idle,. Hopefully it's just something rubbing, but I need to figure it out before warranty is out.
I believe we are on the front of the 4-cycle wave, so we might expect a bug or two.


----------



## Floatin Saloon

I have 2 boats. One is a 28 ft houseboat that I dock at Piedmont since 1992. The other is a 2004 Tracker Pro Crappie 175 that I finally bought in May


----------



## Bassman

Thats it only a different color, White where the red is, Gold where the black is, and black where the gray is. Its actually my dads boat, but i fish out of it alot more than him, so it might as well be mine


----------



## DrChip

When I was in high school I always wanted a Tournament TX.
I finally got around to buying my object of lust this summer,
15 years later. This one has the Classic 50 Merc. I fish around the Columbus area, Alum Creek, Delaware, Hoover, etc.


----------



## TheKing

That is a great looking boat. Well worth the 15 years of waiting!


----------



## ncraft150

1993 Ford Ranger 4.0 V6 and 1986 Bass Tracker Pro16 w/ 1986 35hp Merc.


----------



## Tee

1991 Starcraft Fishmaster 170.


----------



## CoolWater

Wow, VERY nice boats! Some serious hardcore fishing rigs!

I have a 1988 Galaxy "Weekender', does pretty decent getting around the big pond.


----------



## ncraft150

No more 16' aluminum rig, I upgraded to a 18' Hydra-Sports with a 150hp Suzuki.


----------



## Fish4Fun

sweet congrats on the boat man.


----------



## Rodbuster

For Sale this spring.


----------



## Reel Man

Nice job ncraft. I am quite certain you are chomping at the bit to start using it.


----------



## CLappert

I got this in November upgraded from a 15' tidecraft /70hp
Hydra-SportLS185 150hp


----------



## Nipididdee

Here's the old : http://www.dobass.com/19SSstratos200DI/FICHT2001.html

I'll get the new up in about 12 weeks!??? Fingers crossed!!!

I'm likn' all the new rides !!! That HydraSport looks CLEAN!!!!

Nip


----------



## Phil Carver

Nice lookin ride Chris !


----------



## Alwsfishin

We sold the '59......this is a '58 just like it came off the line nothin more nothin less......


----------



## smallieguy

pics are comin but heres the specs 
http://www.smokercraft.com/utilities/voyager14.htm
plus alot of ''customizing''


----------



## All Eyes

This is my 14 foot Sea Nymph that I rebuilt and added the casting platform to


----------



## All Eyes

Another shot of my rebuilt Sea Nymph


----------



## All Eyes

3rd pic of my Sea Nymph. It was this little guys 1st day on a boat. He is a friends son. He caught 4 different species of fish that day! Saugeye, Catfish Largemouth and a Crappie.


----------



## All Eyes

Last pic of my rebuilt sea Nymph. This is a before and after. Livewell and storage compartments were added into the casting platform.


----------



## bassteaser1

Well I went from a Stratos to an 18' Crestline with a 115 to a 16' sylvan I can pull in the garage and afford gas so I have been working at setting it up the way I wanted it.It is easy to spend alot on material,especially aluminum angle!I have some before and midway pics and almost ready for finished pics.I have really enjoyed spending time building it on my own.


----------



## bassteaser1

I can't shrink pic small enough to upload it.


----------



## All Eyes

Here is how I resize my digital pics to be accepted on the forum. Thought you might wanna know. Open up the picture you want with your PAINT program. If you are not familiar with it here is how it works. All Windows based sytems have it. It`s listed in Accesories in Control Panel or in your Programs list. Open up Paint, then click File,-Open, then find the picture and open it. After it`s open, click on "Image" at the top. Then click stretch/scew. The settings will both be at 100%. Change them both the same amount, example 30% and 30% and there ya go. It probably sounds a lot more complicated than it really is if you`ve never done it. Remember to save it under a different name unless you want to lose the original size. Hope this helps. John


----------



## redone29

Fits in the bed of my truck and perfect for strip pits ponds and small lakes.


----------



## DoUPhish

Here's my 1996 Astro with 150 hp Mercury


----------



## bassteaser1

here are before and after.My winter project


----------



## bassteaser1

thanks for photo shrinking advise


----------



## bassteaser1

Ready for the water


----------



## Reel Man

Nice job bassteaser. Enjoy the fruits of your hard labor this year.


----------



## All Eyes

Good looking rebuild Bass. Looks factory. I`ll bet you`re itchy to get it wet.


----------



## bassteaser1

I was sure excited to try her out.I went to Buckeye yesterday and the new motor didn't run well and had trolling motor problems.I am going to post details on new thread


----------



## UFM82

I've tried before but I can't get the stupid thing to size properly. 

1993 ProLine 190C, 150 Merc XRi, etc. Soon to have a brand new MinnKota 70PD trolling motor installed. Getting to be very nice. 

UFM82


----------



## All Eyes

Here is my Sea Nymph(o) on the trailer.


----------



## fishingful

my stepmoms 35 foot main coaster


----------



## fishingful

My dads 30 sportcraft.... I have 2-12 footers and a 14 footer but no pics of them. Both are charter boats on erie so i dont need a big boat yet  ..........jim


----------



## steelmagoo

Here's mine. 1961 fiberglass, 13.5 ft, narrow beam, not much freeboard, homespun camo, 8 water-boiling horsepower. It's usually loaded down with two 6V golf cart batteries for the 44 lb thrust trolling motor. Mostly used in LaDue, Pymatuning, Mosquito, the Grand River, Chagrin River, and _real_ nearshore Lake Erie.


----------



## Nipididdee

Finally got it a few weeks back! A little bigger and a tad faster than old. Going through setup still - livewells borke-in very nicely!!!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## ncraft150

Nice boat Nip, My cousin just got one like it and it is awesome. I'd love to get into a 18'er with a 150 Merc!!!!!


----------



## EDD

--1999 G III FIBERGLASS ( skeeter)

june 8, 2006--- THIS BOAT FOR SALE IN BUY /SELL FORM


----------



## Phil Carver

You gotta love whats on the back of the GIII Ed . Nothin like a Yammie !


----------



## Mr.Bass.

Nip is that the same model as Craig Addis's? If so that is one nice boat!


----------



## snifer

just picked her up last week. waited 2 months to get and the weather goes down the toilet. heres my 2005 g3 eagle 175


----------



## BigDaddy300

Love to show pics of my boat but not sure how. Some help please.


----------



## Alwsfishin

Hope to be runnin this sometime in May.....


----------



## jimofcfd

I caught my kids actually trying to help wash our 17 ft. Lowe. We will have it at Indian Lake from 6/17 to 6/20, Dillon Lake from 6/21 to 6/29 and St. Mary's from 6/30 to 7/5.


----------



## sauguy

heres the latest member of my fleet.


----------



## freyedknot

my dual purpose boat. only pics i have as of yet.


----------



## BuckeyeAngler

The motor's finally fixed and I could actually put the boat in the water.


----------



## Jason6644

Here is my new boat, well new this summer to me. It is a 1980 Lowe Superior V14. It has a 79 Mercury 9.8 on the back with a 96 Motorguide SF300 30lb Thrust Bow Mount Trolling Motor. I mainly fish Acton Lake at Hueston Woods. I love doing little odds and ends on this boat like the new coupler and winch, but can't wait to get a nice rig that I can just take the cover off of and go fish! Here are a few pictures. Enjoy

J


----------



## Boat builder

This is my boat during construction and when finished.


----------



## Minor

Finally got an OK pic of my boat to post . . . .
2004 Ranger 180 VS Reatta Fish-n-Ski
2005 1/2 ton Chevy Extended Cab 5.3L in the background 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=9094&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## mcmd8700

New boat..


----------



## EDD

new boat - july of 2005


----------



## Lewzer

here's my little Lund Rebel 1440 w/ a 25 hp Mercury






















Nice boat for Lake Erie to the Ohio River and everywhere in between. Have a 9.9 Mercury in the garage for Piedmont, Walborn and other restricted lakes.


----------



## ltdan

this is my baby


----------



## srwshooter

2005 1754 rhino 125-90 jet
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a126/srwshooter/P1020043.jpg


----------



## duckman

My boat which replaced my duck boat ... still have a sneak/layout boat which I am selling to get a car topper for duck hunting ...anyone interested $250?


----------



## Marshall

Here is my new Ranger 519 Vx with 200 Optimax.


----------



## woodworker2001

Here is my 2003 16' Lund Mr. Pike..... Brand new Dec.... never hit the water cant wait!!!!  Here are my dad and I sittin in the boat the day I brought it home just after we had rearranged the garage for it to fit..... can't wait to use it!


----------



## Fish4Fun

Heres my new boat cant wait to pick it up and the weather to get right.


----------



## feetdown

Heres Mine 2001 Alumacraft ModV 1448 25hp Evinrude & 8hp Mercury


----------



## zpyles_00

HEy Duckman, you got any pics of that layout boat ?


----------



## duckman

There is a post in the market place... http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40315&highlight=layout


----------



## bobk

Here is my Fisherman.


----------



## Nipididdee

Just brought home to garage for 06' better pics soon! My be the best boat love affair Ihave started to date- LOVE this one!!!!


----------



## Marshall

Sweet looking boat, i like your colors. I really like blue hence my boats colors. Now if it would just warm up a tad.


----------



## Reel Man

She's a beauty Nip


----------



## ss minnow

Nip, nice boat. You do however need to flip that horseshoe pointing UP the other way.


----------



## Rod&Reel

Here is a few pics of what I just got.
photo 1
photo 2
photo 3
photo 4
I can't wait to use it either. I have alot of ponds I want to hit.


----------



## Nipididdee

Thats what my dad said too SS! lolololol

I told him it was actually a mule shoe and so far so good!!! lololol

I got three of them, all upside down canceling out the walls and each other,all around the rig- my grandma and I used to pitch these exact shoes when I was a kid to pass the summer when not fishn'!!!

I'm not superstitious though.....

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Raker

Here is my boat :

2004 Champion 223
2004 Yamaha 300 HPDI


----------



## Hardwork




----------



## ss minnow

I did't want it to come to this.


----------



## peon

not much but it gets me on the lake and it is my boat i have had since late last summer...


----------



## Fishyguy

This is mine, 1972 Silverline Tri-Hull I use it to catfish the Ohio River mostly. Runs fine and is for sale because I am buying a new one. PM me for questions or more photos.


----------



## Lake Milton Joe

I fish Leesville, Piedmont, great conoe with a 4hp Suzuki 4 stroke, 5 hours trolling on a 1/2 gallon of gas.


----------



## Jason6644

This forum has gotten more response in the last couple days since it was taken off of a sticky, than it has in the last two months.

J


----------



## once was

This my Erie boat. Can't find a picture of my other one.


----------



## snake69

Got 3 but will only post 2, my main boat:








my puddle jumper:









http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=9819&sort=1&cat=500&page=8[/url]
Couldn't remember how to upload so did it that way...sorry! By the way for all who might be interested, this next boat is for sale. 14 ft MFG, 1973, 20 hp Mercury manual start, $1400 invested, will sell for $650. Great starter boat, I've owned it for 5 yrs. Would still be using it if I hadn't bought the new one.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=9813&sort=1&cat=500&page=9


----------



## DaleM

I got a Tracker, targa 18wt. 18'10" long, 8' wide really deep. Pleanty for me! Not a lund but every bit as nice and a whole lot less cost. this one is a 2002 with less than 60 hours on it, and looks like new, the couple that owned it never even used the live wells, bait wells, they still had the papers in them from the factory. Stored in a garage, and covered all the time.I can't believe how clean it is. I haven't found anything wrong at all. Have my rod holders, down riggers, radio, new (8') antenna ( ) all the Erie safety gear they say I need. New trolling rods, ready too. Now all I need is time to get out and follow someone around until to show me the ropes until I get use to Erie a little more. I'm not crazy enough to venture out with out help. Should have my GPS unit in a week or so. Two of my friends that have seen it and go out on Erie said it will be great up there. A few more goodies to install and I'll be ready to go. Funny, it's as long as my Bass boat but looks twice as big. I'm sure I'll love it! AND the best part IT'S PAID FOR!!!!


----------



## misfit

dale be a proud new papa,in case nobody noticed   
nice ride for sure,buddy.


----------



## awfootball

I just got a 591 nitro 2006 bass boat and taken it out this weekend on sat or sun at IL or buckeye for the first time this year


----------



## liquidsoap

Shucks didnt even no this thread was here....
Ill have our boat pics up in the next week or two


----------



## madcrappiekids

Here is the fish/play/Erie boat...










The other one is a nice 16' alumacraft with wn early 60's (I think) 5.5 evinrude
I'll see if I can find some pics of it.


----------



## DaleM

Mad:
What's that stain on that shirt you have on in the picture? We can help you clean it off if you want!


----------



## CThompson

This is my boat. I got it at the end of last summer. I have added a floor and carpet since these pictures. I also got two new fishing seats.


----------



## heyjay

My dads new boat that is conveniently parked in my driveway .


----------



## EE

here's my new (used) boat, excited to use it this summer....


----------



## Gobi Muncher




----------



## saltydog

Here is mine....hope this works


----------



## Chuck78

My new ride 1995 Stratos 268 w/ 130hp Johnson on Griggs


----------



## liquidsoap

finally got our boat picture up!
Not nearly as nice as all yours but here it goes
Notice the OGF sticker on it


----------



## Leo

I feel kind-of scrawny with my boat, after seeing all these one's on here, but heck... here's mine any way:










I just picked it up this week and can't wait to get it out on the water this weekend (rain or shine)! It's a 1993 Lowe/Sea Nymph FM 146 with a whole lot of goodies that us bankfishermen aren't used-to. 

I'm not an Ohio native, but I'd just like it to go on record that it's an act of Congress titling and registering a boat/motor in Ohio!


----------



## Got One

My 1ST new boat bought in 1999, and still running like a champ!!! She's caught alot of walleye and perch since then!!!


----------



## freyedknot

heres some more recent pics.


----------



## stcroixjoe

Here's my boat it's also for sale!


----------



## ltfd596

heres my Erie Boat - "Havanna Daydreamin'"


----------



## fishingredhawk

Here is my boat. 2006 13'9" Tracker Topper. I built front casting deck and wired it with a switch panel for lights, aerated live, fishfinder, front mount trolling motor plug and plenty of storage in the front hatch. It was a lot of fun putting it together.


----------



## saugmon

Here's my boat, the Red Dragon. One mean saugeye trolling machine!










Purchased at Grand Lake St. Mary's in 2000

2000 Lowe Seanymph 165fm
50 hp Johnson
6 hp Nissan 4 stroke
38# evinrude bow mount trolling motor
Yaught club trailer


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff

Here's mine, great MPG!  It's on the left
LMJeff


----------



## peple of the perch

wow lots of nice boats on hear. so far i think mine is the ulgliest wich is y i havent put it on here lol


----------



## walcat

Walleye catching machine!http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/walcat01/Walcat 02/scan.jpg


----------



## BigDaddy300

Here is mine. I did this project in 1996 and it is still in great shape. Have made a few alterations since then.


----------



## tomb




----------



## DaleM

Big, man you did a great job on that boat. You'd never know it was the same one. Very Nice


----------



## BigDaddy300

Thank you very much.


----------



## WB185Ranger

This is our "Baby!!  WB


----------



## Trucked

1989 Ranger 363V Bass Master Classic Edition
Evinrude GT150 Motor Bass Master Classic Edition
Trailer is Ranger Trailmaster.

Everything on this boat and trailer is ORIGINAL, except electronics and GPS of course.

This is the boat and motor that all the pro's used in the 1989 Classic.
I did some research on the serial number and it was the #40 boat. Still trying to find out who fished in it. Ranger is trying to find the records that were all stored away in their warehouse.
The tow vehicle is a 2004 Ram 1500 4X4 w/360 in it and a blower on it. (here hemi, hemi, hemi)

















Wanna come out and play on O'Shay? Help, I can't get down the ramp.


----------



## jiggin'fool

It is a 75 Ranger 17.5 ft with a 115 hp johnson motor which is a 78! the boat is in great shape for being 31 years old!!couple scratches but it is still solid!!! Nice first boat!


----------



## Trucked

Sweet looking man. I can see you take care of it like I do mine. Looks great.
Steve


----------



## Whaler

Nice job Big Daddy !


----------



## Leo

BigDaddy300 said:


> Here is mine. I did this project in 1996 and it is still in great shape. Have made a few alterations since then.


Would you mind my asking you how sturdy that thing is, up front, with the casting deck on there? I have a Sea Nymph 14.5 footer, and I'm liking the way you set that up, up there.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Sent you a PM.


----------



## WB185Ranger

Cool boats guys!  WB


----------



## Leo

BigDaddy300 said:


> Sent you a PM.


Thank you very much! I'm going to do that for sure!


----------



## gdtii

Here's mine.


----------



## steelhead1

Here's mine!

<--------------


----------



## saugmon

Nice boat gdtii!

How big is your Johnson? LOL


----------



## gdtii

LOL, too damn funny, yup that's a loaded one......lol


On the other hand, 90 4-stroke


----------



## Fun-Outdoors

It's not much but I get out in the water with it


----------



## muskieseeker

here is mine a 2006 nitro 591 w/135 opti


----------



## chaunc

Here's my Mr Pike.


----------



## dinkbuster1

have to go take a pic of my boat, but i am seen driving this quite often


----------



## usamarshal

This is my girl. She's got new rims now and I'm tuning up the engine as we speak.


----------



## ledslinger

'91---27 sport---summer of '06


----------



## usamarshal

Does that have a hemi?......nice ride brother.



ledslinger said:


> '91---27 sport---summer of '06


----------



## ledslinger

naw its a 350---260hp---a bass guy fishes the elyria water intake in lorain with a boat like yours--its not you ,is it?

be safe 
mike


----------



## scorpio47474

Hey everyone,

New member as of today. Here is my boat I am getting ready to purchase this evening. 1978 Bayliner Cascade, 115 Jonhnson Outboard, Trolly motor and fish finder. New interior and bilge pump. I am very anxious to get out on Ceaser's Creek Lake. Any pointer/advice and especially fishing spots are welcome.


----------



## scorpio47474

Hey everyone,

New member as of today. Here is my boat I am getting ready to purchase this evening. 1978 Bayliner Cascade, 115 Jonhnson Outboard, Trolly motor and fish finder. New interior and bilge pump. I am very anxious to get out on Ceaser's Creek Lake. Any pointer/advice and especially fishing spots are welcome.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=&stc=1

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=&stc=1


----------



## fishinfool6369

heres my baby


----------



## BigDaddy300

Very, very nice. I am jealous.


----------



## usamarshal

Nope I'm down south in the Cincy/Dayton region...there good boats though...my buddy is looking for a Stratos too...do you fish from your boat?



ledslinger said:


> naw its a 350---260hp---a bass guy fishes the elyria water intake in lorain with a boat like yours--its not you ,is it?
> 
> be safe
> mike


----------



## gotme1

THIS IS 1 OF 3 BOATS I HAVE THIS MAY BE UP FOR SALE AT THE END OF THE SEASON LOOKING AT GETTING A NEW ONE ..BUT IT'S A 18 FT 1973 STARCRAFT (NOVA)WITH A 50 HP JOHNSON..


----------



## Two Hip

2004 Campion manufactured in British Columbia.Very well built.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly

Man theres alot of nice boats on here. I'm planning on gettin me a 12' jon boat sometime in Feburary. This will give me time to fix anything that needs fixin on it.


----------



## K gonefishin

2003 Ranger 621 Walkthrough, 250 Evinrude Direct Injection. Johnson 4 stroke 9.9 kicker, EM 101, bow Maxum 101.


----------



## Vmax

Here's mine!

http://www.myspace.com/vmax200

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p291/vmax200/IM000352.jpg?t=1167943646


----------



## fugarwi7

My baby! Crestliner TS202 Merc Optimax 225 and Merc 15 Hp 4 stroke kicker


----------



## Fish4Fun

Sweet looking boat man.


----------



## wave warrior

my 19' 1991 130i/o mercruiser cuddy and little river/MWCD fishing unit...both well equiped!!


----------



## Playbuoy

Here is my baby. 17' 6" with a 93" beam. 
Mercury Optimax 115. Runs really strong. 
Got a great deal last Summer - already had 
the trolling motor and 2 Lowrance fishfinders. 
I've added a Garmin GPS mapping unit, 
rod holders, XM radio and a ton of other stuff. 
The next item is a kicker motor in the Spring. 
A great all around boat - my family and I 
caught lots of fish last year. 
I'm dying to get back on the water!


----------



## tunnelengineer

Nice boat and pic. Where was that taken?


----------



## Playbuoy

Thanks, the picture was taken last summer at Fletcher's Pond in Michigan. Littleking recommended the lake as an alternative to Canada. Phenomenal pike and bass fishing! :B


----------



## Skarfer

Here's my baby - 1983 Procraft 1540V w/ 1983 90hp Evinrude.....she runs like a champ! She's my first boat - but now I've got the fever to go FASTER - looking to upgrade this summer (if the wife lets me!)

I re-did the carpet last spring and fixed her up a little........she's in GREAT shape for being 24 years old!

My other baby is my truck - she's an F-150 Supercrew 4x4, 5.4L

Let's see if I can get this to work.............


----------



## COmmodore 64

Skarfer that boat seems to be in great shape for its age. Good job on that.


----------



## hole-in-da-water

Here's my Hole in the water...

This pic was taken after my wreck, (see post in Boats & Motors) in which the trailer practically melted away. This is a borrowed trailer which didn't fit my trailer exactly perfect, but got it home the 12 hour trip.

1987 20' Citation 190 XL, 4-cyl 120 hp OMC I/O. (Piece of Shhhh...! motor) It was bequeafed to me from my grandfather, who died of cancer. Made me promise I would catch a walleye out of it since he never got the chance. I have yet to be able to take it somewhere where I could do just that, but I will one of these days.


----------



## Skarfer

Hey Commodore - it IS in GREAT shape! I bought it off a preacher who had it in storage for the past 4 years! I bought it last year........

It's up for sale now - I FINALLY got the go ahead from my wife to get a new (used) boat!!!!! Anyone interested - let me know!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buckeye1955

Picked this beauty up at Boat Boys. Very low hours. Just dang near perfect. Been looking at new models, but can't find one I like better. Good problem to have!


----------



## Marshall

Congrats buckeye1955


----------



## viper205




----------



## mcmd8700

Ranger 363V


----------



## Tee

Well here is my just purchased,

2005 Triton TR20-X BassMaster Classic Special


----------



## ncraft150




----------



## Fish4Fun

Very sweet boat Tee nice. And way to go Ncraft sweet boat as well.


----------



## WB185Ranger

Yep, nice boats guys!!  WB


----------



## JBJ

With all these beautiful boats on here I hate to post a pic of my old '88 Champion with 175 Merc.


----------



## Marshall

Congrats on the boats guys, the skeeter and triton look good. Nothing wrong with the champ either. Good looking older Ranger too, looks well taken care of.


----------



## Spence88

New to me...


----------



## Pancho

I just gad this boat!!!!!!!


----------



## dodgeboy75

Not as extravagant as everybody else, but still does the job...


----------



## Deadwood

I have only had this a short time and really don't know how I am gonna like it. I mainly fish for Shovlehead catfish. But also go to Lake Erie a few times each year.It seems to be big enough for Lake Erie but small enough for some of the rivers I fish. It is a 1993 Stratos DC1850. I May trade it off if I find a more suitable boat, such as a none bass type Tracker.


----------



## NickRummy

Not really an efficient fishing boat but it gets me by. I'm currently trying to put together a smaller aluminum boat for fishing.... 

64 T&T 4300 with 65 merc 1000 (100hp) I'm mostly out at portage lakes but planning a few trips down to Salt Fork this year to camp and fish.



















Moves pretty good for how chunky it is


----------



## Joemamma_222

Yeah I finally got to post my boat pic !
3000 is all I spent for her....and she was repowered in 91...
See you all on the lake !


can Anyone get me an OGF sticker for it !?!? I'll be on Alum alllll summer


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Heres my vessel....1997 Smoker Craft 17 1/2 foot.


----------



## sauguy

my new lowe boat. look for me at tappan lake.


----------



## Vedyse

1982 Basstracker III

My first boat. The wife got it for me for my 40th b-day present. Taking it up to Knox marine this week to have the engine checked out and worked up.

2k for it and I'm hoping it turns out to be a decent situation. Can't wait to get around Alum and do alot of fishing, throwing and hopefully some nice cats  

Any advice or tips would be welcome to this novice.

Ah the joys. Good news/Bad news situation. The guy at Knox got the motor to run, but the bearings were going-going and he couldn't say when gone would get there. The motor jumped, rattled and shook but ran. Hmmm to spend $1-1500 on a 25 yr old motor.........no. So I got a 9.9 Merc bigfoot they had used there. Either that or stare at a yard decoration and dream.........sigh.



40 hp mercury, trolling motor, 2 radar units, double battery hook up, 2-6 gal gas tanks, live well, trailer, cover and assorted accesories made up the whole deal.


----------



## esoxhunter

1961 Lone Star 16'
1983 Johnson Seahorse 60


----------



## krustydawg

Man, I don't know why I have not replied to this post before now. A lot of sweet rigs on here that is for sure. 24 Ft. Glass 1997 Starcraft Expedition Walkaround with a 350. Love it !


----------



## ontheattack

This is my first boat, its a project in the works. The boat is currently closer to being water ready than pics show.


----------



## Bowling Jim




----------



## reelpassion

Okay here is my 17' Tracker!


----------



## No-Net

Here is my boat and my dog Ruger.


----------



## tss421

when this one sells i'll send pics of my Penn Yan


----------



## snaggg

My starcraft Islander


----------



## Dmuntean

1997 Stratos 282vr 150 Evinrude


----------



## OhioRiverRat

My 1989 Ranger.


----------



## Buick Riviera




----------



## hearttxp

Here is mine !


----------



## sstaz

My restored 1970 MFG Gypsy with a 1968 80 HP Johnson and a 1948 5 HP Johnson kicker.








Some nice Wally's with the S.S.TAZ








Home for a rest


----------



## fakebait

Here's mine. It floats and starts alot of conversations


----------



## sstaz

Is that an Owens? or an MFG Corvette?


----------



## fakebait

It's a Redfish Shark Made in Clarksville Texas in 1963. I had to do alot of restoration to get it back on the water.


----------



## sstaz

Cool little boat


----------



## Kdog

Heres my Rig,,,,Ranger Reata 1850 with a Yami F150 4stroke and T8 kicker.Lowrance electronics,MinnKota Terova on the bow and Cisco rod holders.Shes a trollin machine and doubles as a great family tubing/skiing boat.

























Kdog


----------



## Spaniel235

Great looking boat....where are the pix taken?


----------



## Kdog

Thanks for the compliment,this rig definately fits the familys needs to the T with a great trolling and family friendly interior.The first pic is at Edgewater,the second is in my driveway from my garage roof and the 3rd is at Berlin reservoir in some bay.









Also at Berlin









this one was at Conneaut


----------



## Toxic

Here is a picture of the Toxic. She has a 2 stroke Yamaha 150, and a 4 stroke Yamaha 9.9 kicker, planer boards, rod holders, ship to shore, Lowrance LMS33C FF/GPS......


----------



## buzzedredneck

Toxic said:


> Here is a picture of the Toxic. She has a 2 stroke Yamaha 150, and a 4 stroke Yamaha 9.9 kicker, planer boards, rod holders, ship to shore, Lowrance LMS33C FF/GPS......


NOW THATS WHAT IM LOOKIN FOR!!!


----------



## jshbuckeye

www.walleye.com what looks like toxics boat for sale if you are really lookin for one if i had the loot it would of been mine a while ago


----------



## 77 240 SRV

This one must be twins with my boat, they are identical


----------



## Swede

my boat 21 ft long 60 hp Suzuki hope to replace engine with a 70hp 4stroke in near future


----------



## 1st shirt

My boat is in my avitar. It's a Tracker ProTeam175. I tried to add it as an attachment, but the file size was too big. Can anyone tell me how to correct this problem??? Finally figured it out. Pics are below.

Thanks


----------



## wallydog

Here's mine.Thompson 21 Fisherman H/T 








[/IMG]


----------



## JCsHOOK




----------



## creekcrawler

We *will* get to the fishing hole before you.....

Click the first pic and turn your volume up!


----------



## ShutUpNFish

OR


----------



## madcrappiekids

here is the pond jumper  big boat is still in storage


----------



## Jerk Bait

This is a 2001 Lowe 14' deep V.


----------



## bassinjody

heres my 1998 astro 172fish with a 120 force .


----------



## SwollenGoat

_Can't believe I never posted this up..._

1997 Fisher Hawk 170SC
-90hp 2-stroke Merc.
-9.9 4-stroke Merc.
-MinnKota Powerdrive
-Dual H'bird 565's
-Lowrance H20-C

_...and a partridge in a pear tree!_


----------



## demcanes504

SOMEONE WAS SELLING A BOAT FOR $2900?...IT WAS A SMALL DEEP -V,...EMAIL ME AT [email protected]


----------



## gabassman

Just bought her,,,,, 1992 Stratos 274 with a 120 hp Johnson
Lowrance X-85
65 # Motor Guide 24/36 volt trolling motor
keel guard


----------



## Whaler

Creekcrawler, you may get to the fishing spot before me but I will have more gas left than you and will be able to fish more spots in my Whaler.


----------



## Toxic

creekcrawler said:


> We *will* get to the fishing hole before you.....


I bet your first at the gas station too.  That motor sounded *SWEET*!


----------



## fish4life

2004 Bass Tracker Panfish 16. i have a 9.9 4 stroke and I fish 2-3 times a week on horsepower restricted lakes. Filled it up in Oct. 2007 and srill have half a tank.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo

ain't much,but she floats 
79 14' starcraft ,79 johnson seahorse 9.9,55lb thrust minn kota trolling motor,
an my pull truck 
twister


----------



## downtime8763

2001 Taho Qq ski/Fish with a 2004 Merc 150efi,Motor guide wireless 55lb trolling motor,Attwood minni riggers and rod holders. Trolling/fishing, striper's,eye's,bass,pan ,heck all fishhttp://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=14384&stc=1&d=1214264337
IMG_0113.JPG


----------



## bowfish02

17x70
90 hp Johnson
65 lb Minn Kota Troller
8 500 Watt Halos
5000 Watt Colemen Gen.
7'x5' Front Shooting Deck


----------



## Procraft180

Well I have a 1998 Procraft 180 Bass w/ a Mercury-Mariner MagnumIII You'll know if you see me i'll have Bear Cooter on both sides of the front  So I guess you could say i'll be piloting a bear cooter. I usually fish just rocky fork deer creek and ceaser creek. But will be hitting Eastfork a lil more hope to meet some people out on the lake anyone ever wanna go just send me a pm and we'll hook up and go.


----------



## normd

2006 Lowe FM165 / 50hsp Merc, Minn-kota trolling motor, Hu8mmingbird 383c, Uniden 25w VHF radio and many other bells and whistles.

Same boat with new paint job.


----------



## Hootyhooo

here's one of my boats.


----------



## Hootyhooo

I'll try this again


----------



## Hootyhooo




----------



## Hootyhooo

Here's my other boat


----------



## Seaturd

My 2006 Triton DV176 with 90 hp 2 stroke Merc

Upgraded to a 2012 Fishmaster 196


----------



## jshbuckeye

Here is mine a 1988 Blue Finn


----------



## corndawg

Here&#8217;s a pic of the &#8220;Chumbucket&#8221; parked lakefront at Pymy this year. It&#8217;s an Sea nymph 14M with a 2 stroke 9.9 Evinrude. Bought it brand new back in 89. 








[/IMG]


----------



## Rik

Heres ours..91 Thompson,240 HT,302 V8,230hp..Lowrance LCX 15..gonna be adding ciscoe rod holders and a kicker over the winter,getting it ready for trolling the big lake.:T


----------



## ohiojmj

Here is my 2008 Lowe Fishing Machine FM175DC with 90 HP Optimax:


----------



## Ward603

19' Wellcraft perch machine.


----------



## BigFathead

Happy Days is picking the boat up to remove all stringers, bulkheads, boxes, etc. and installing new wood and fiberglass. Can't wait till spring to rig it and go FISHING!


----------



## Get Fish

Here is my 08' Starcraft 2100 Fish Master. My 1st boat ever...Love It!


----------



## DaleM

Not the best picture but this is my new boat. I sold my Tracker Targa and stepped down to something easier to handle by myself. 
2005 Tracker PT175 Clean as a pin and equipted with everything I need to start fishing for those green fish. Bought it off of the original owner and it has maybe 25-30 use on it. I'll get better pictures when the snow isn't flying.










I did add the most important items yesterday after I got it home:


----------



## BKent

1971 Chrysler Tri Hull with a 1959 johnson 50 hp. Working on the motor tomorrow!


----------



## troller

here's my fishing platform.....2005 SeaPro-236


----------



## troller

another picture........


----------



## troller

last picture..(cannot figure out how to get multiple pictures into one post?)


----------



## baker1

not the nicest boat on the water, but she floats... got her 2 days ago and can't wait to get into some fish !!!!


----------



## Firefighter-Dadfishin

heres mine with me standing next too. in my avatar


----------



## BrianSipe17

BKent said:


> 1971 Chrysler Tri Hull with a 1959 johnson 50 hp. Working on the motor tomorrow!


If you need any parts, I have that same motor for parts available. It is complete right now.


----------



## astro96

There she is, 96 Astro !


----------



## OHBMQUINN

Hears mine 1999 205dcx pro craft 225 mercury 8in high-jacker jack plate 25p trophy prop 74lb mincota max lorance flasher in dash lorance lcx 15mt at console eagle cudda at bow 74 mph GPS before jack-plate hot foot ect


----------



## fishdealer04

Click on my blog link to see mine.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Get Fish said:


> Here is my 08' Starcraft 2100 Fish Master. My 1st boat ever...Love It!


1st boat ever? WOW! That sure is a good way to start. Good job


----------



## fishingredhawk

My new love:


----------



## kingfisher42

My boat for all the 10 hp lakes around me.


----------



## SharkBait




----------



## Nikster

Nothing better than drinking my morning coffe & looking at boats. Love it! Some GREAT projects out there & work that was done says something about the people that did it.
Well here's mine a Lund 'Tyee" 1850 Gran Sport, 115hp. main & 20hp., kicker, named *"It's My Life"* Yup after Bon Jovi's song. It's NOW or EVER ain't gonna live forever.


----------



## Shortdrift

Took a year but finally got a picture of it on the water.


----------



## awe-below-me

Stole this boat 4 years ago for $2000. Clean as a whistle, just added a 50lb Minn Kota bow mount, dual batteries, and stuff for just good boating fun this year and last. Getting back into fishing finally! I missed it

"Awe Below Me"

I've got some better pics somewhere.


----------



## Hetfieldinn




----------



## Firefighter-Dadfishin

lets see if i can show ummmmmm new boat go to my photo albums for new boat to let me know if all pics are there sorry


----------



## H20hound

My 96' Imperial 230 WA. Has a 4.3LX v6.


----------



## Eric-Bassin

Had it a year and love it. Great fishing platfom and with some TLC has kept me fishing!


----------



## walleye warrior

I just got this for free a few weeks ago. Its a project, but should be pretty nice after some work.


----------



## PolymerStew

Just bought my boat this spring. Tracker 12 jon boat, Motorguide Varimax 55lb trolling motor, Lowrance X50DS sonar, and way too much fishing tackle

 

Not a very fancy boat, but good for the electric only lakes around here.


----------



## eviltodd

'76 AMF/Crestliner w/140 Merc. She isn't pretty, but she runs.


----------



## CamdenGizzard

troller said:


> here's my fishing platform.....2005 SeaPro-236


sweet boat dude!


----------



## CamdenGizzard

Ok I'll bite but don't make fun of my boat!!!!  This boat has a rich history ranging from the waters of Minnesota and as far south as Lake Okeechobee... My grandpa gave me this boat. I have outfitted it with a 9.9 johnson and a new finder everything else is the same.


----------



## Keith R

Her is mine 2004 Trophy Model 2352


----------



## triton189

2002 Triton 189 with 2003 Yamaha 175 HPDI & 8hp Yamaha kicker.


----------



## Iowa Dave

2007 Lowe FM 185
2007 Mercury Verado 150


----------



## All Thumbs




----------



## CarpetBagger

The first day of ownership...I need some updated pics...


----------



## BaddFish

Carpetbagger- that's one heck of a rig man! congrats.

Here's my little guy... its not in my possession yet... hopefully by April.











I will be changing the name to Baddfish! 
You will also see me on a 14' Camo'd Lund on inland lakes.


----------



## st.slippy

Well guys I hate to show off too much, and make everyone feel like there boat isn't good enough, but here it is. It's probably a little big to get into all these central ohio reservoirs, but I manage.


----------



## Aquamac

2009 Nitro 288


----------



## druw900

Had my 16.5ft Tracker out of the garage the past couple days. Changed the spark plugs, added a name graphic, and got her all setup. Plan on putting in for the first time this year tomorrow at Delaware. What do you all think of the name/graphic? It may not be very original but I like it and an aquaintance was more than happy to help out with the design. Good luck this year everyone!


----------



## skywayvett

5.7 merc. 55mpr fish and fun boat


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

Will my brother put his on here skywayvett. So here's mine she's not a looker but she fishis fine. 1988 BLUE FINN SPORTSMAN 19FT


----------



## rizzman

Pic. was taken two weeks ago.


----------



## Einzig

Here's my first rig. If you see me out make sure you say hello!


----------



## Topwater Tony

My new (to me) Nitro NX 882


----------



## OHMC Prez

2002 Keywest Bluewater 2220WA
200HP Honda w/9.9 kicker

Wish I could figure out how to make the photo larger.


----------



## ShakeDown

After blowing 3 of 6 cyls on my 1997 yo Stratos 282, was lucky to find a new 2007 486 with 150 E-Tec in the showroom at Knox  Gonna be NICE to have a warranty for a change. Brought her home today, on the water tommorrow morning!


----------



## Woodyranger619




----------



## harle96




----------



## Flippin 416

Here is what our's looks like. That's me up front and my Dad in the back.
Pic was taken on Mosquito about two weeks ago.


----------



## Flashball




----------



## harle96




----------



## BassSlayerChris

Post what kind of boat and any pics if ya got em! 

1995 16' Lund 
Side Console 
55 Lbs front and back trollers (MinnKota) 
20 Hp 2010 Merc (Cause pymatuning has hp limit) 
20 Gal Aerated Livewell 
Hummingbird Bow:586c Dash: 788c 


Pics soon.


----------



## Stuhly

"96" 14'Deep V SmokerCraft
"02" 9.9 MErc
55lb minKota
New Eagle 320 Fish Finder
Post pic later


----------



## owner89883

1976 Chaperral 18 foot tri hull 115hp Johnson I will have to get some pics posted its at the mechanics. Just got it running.!$


----------



## nick99

2000 crestliner angler 14 14.5 ft 74 inch wide 1987 merc 25 hp motor motorguide bow mount 52 pound thrust motor hummingbird 550 sonar unit cisico rod holders on the way.


----------



## Dmuntean

2000 Xpress X-56 18' 6" aluminum bass boat w/ a 125 Mercury


----------



## Offshore Limits

31 baha sportfisherman
twin 454 magnum inboards, 365 H.P. apiece
12,500 pounds
lowrance electronics, simrad autopilot


----------



## The Big Ugly

I bought this 1988 Kencraft Challenger 21' center console with a 150 Evinrude this spring. I gave it alot of tlc including a paint job, I added a Yamaha 9.9 4stroke kicker and humminbird fishfinder. my old boat was a big ugly cuddy cabin, That is where (the big ugly) came from.


----------



## BOB-O

my boats 1987 sylvan and 2002 sea pro


----------



## JBLLURE

1996 BASS TRACKER


----------



## Ronb

here is mine, a 92 Champion SCR 184








[/IMG]


----------



## superduder

Not the best pic (cel phone pic) but here we are,
1967 sears 10' aluminum jon boat,
1972 pflueger m-7 trolling motor,
newer plastic oars.


will try to get better pics.
J


----------



## mike8mm

i have basicly the same set up. just wondering how far out do you go?


----------



## superduder

I really only fish the GMR from piqua to troy, and echo lake occasionally.
There's no way I'm going out on Loramie, Kiser or St.Mary's with 6-8" freeboard.
One of my plastic oars broke (Dang Rocks) so I have to spend another $20 on wood oars,
Happen to know where to find 4' oars?
J


----------



## Snakecharmer

ok here it it..........


----------



## fishngolf

78 Oldie but goodie..16ft BluFin / 25 hp.


----------



## 926bill

Here's mine 1983 wellcraft


----------



## JTKessOH

My 1st Boat. 14' Sears Jon with 89 9.9hp Evinrude. Stripped the boat and trailer to nothing and redid the whole boat. Just finished the blind yesterday. Now just got to remount the trolling motor.


----------



## RushCreekAngler

Just picked this up late last fall. Only had it out twice rowing it. Working on getting my 73 mercury 6 HP running for this spring

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Bazzin05

Here is mine. 2001 1866cc Weld-Craft with a tunnel hull and powered by a 2002 Merc 115/80 jet proped up with a Bob's Machine Shop jack plate. Found the limitations of the jet the first year I owned it. You can see it will run shallow but not dry ground. Almost made it to the river thought. With the droughts in Cincy the past few years the boat still amazes me how shallow it will run.


----------



## Jjju187

My buddy and I picked up this 72 Larson last season, still looking for a good mercury outboard! But she's a beauty just needs a little work


----------



## stanimals2

I have 14ft Sylvan Super Snapper, 9.9 merc. 55# Minn Kota tm live well and Humming bird wide view fish finder. I want to add a casting platform this year if I get time. Need another post before I can add a pic



thanks, Stan


----------



## stanimals2

Lets see if it works this time


----------



## blackknife

2003 Skeeter TZX190 w/2003 Yamaha VMAX 150 OX66.


----------



## Coonhound

There's some good looking boats here! I'm really surprised at the number of big-water boats. I need to make some friends!

Here's my 2006 Triton TR-196:


----------



## Ry440

Lotta nice boats on here! Here is my baby, my first bass boat. Just upgraded from my kayak lol. 1998 Stratos 273 w/ 1999 Evinrude Intruder 115hp


----------



## lovgren

Pic of my boat...1995 Ranger 690 w/ Merc. 150 & 9.9.


----------



## OhYeah

Penn Yan 225 Outrage
<will be for sale this spring>


----------



## Danshady

2011 nitro z7 with 150 mercury pro xs


----------



## Slatebar

I just picked this one up 2 days ago and haven't even had it in the water yet. 2003 Lund Fisherman 2000 with Honda 130 4 stroke. Also have a 2003 BassTracker ProTeam 185 for the Ohio River and nearby lakes


----------



## eyegrabber

2002 Trophy pro 23 ft


----------



## fishon667

2010 Alumacraft Dominator 175
115 E-tec and 15 e-tec kicker
All Vinyl surfaces, dual battery system, dual controls
HDS-7, 2 livewells,Uniden VHF


----------



## Big Pond

This boat is on here posted 6-15-2007. I bought it and did a lot of work to it.


----------



## G-man

http://


----------



## turkeyt

I rescued this boat last fall and literally sucked the rotten wood out with a wetvac. I replaced the wood with aluminum on the decks and the floor and installed new carpet. Put in all new seats and hardware. Ready to fish it now.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

1991 GAMBLER 218 with 2001 Yamaha 150Vmax


----------



## dinkcatcher

08 skeeter zx 200


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## tinfisher

[ame]http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x167/charddotcom/2012-04-03_13-58-04_463.jpg[/ame]

I dnt know if u can see the picture. But this is my little boat. Just painted and ready for the lake


----------



## BassHarasser

Fiber king 1977 w/1976 75 hp Johnson, 65lbtrolling motor (project boat)


----------



## c.stewart

Should have her back in a week or 2,I will post pics as soon as i can.


----------



## UFM82

Here she is now. Last "new" pics I have. New trailer, no striping, added the T-top, etc. Lots of new stuff inside too.


----------



## BassinBullet

I am fishing out of this until it sells 2007 Bass Cat Puma


----------



## Dan44149

My 2003 35th Anniversary Edition Ranger 521 Commanche with Mercury Optimax 225.


----------



## Flippin 416

I guess I need to update. I bought this boat in September 2010. 
It's a 2006 Nitro 929 CDX with a 225 Pro-XS.


----------



## jshbuckeye

_lonestar_project_020.jpg[/img][/url] its a work in progress but should be sharp when im done color scheme will match the motor


----------



## BigMeech

Thinking of buying a tracker pro 165 hell of a deal on them right now, any reviews on the boat good bad or otherwise

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dan44149

BigMeech said:


> Thinking of buying a tracker pro 165 hell of a deal on them right now, any reviews on the boat good bad or otherwise
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


The Tracker boat line is sufficient for what most anglers need. It all depends on what you want.

I looked at all of the boats at BPS... Tracker and Nitro... and by the time I upgraded what I needed to what I wanted... I was at the price of a Ranger, so I bought a Ranger already outfitted with what I wanted.

If you're going to take the plunge, do it once and forget it. I got a boat several years ago that was all I needed, but wasn't nearly what I wanted... and I always kept looking at boats, or upgrades. I finally said to hell with it and got what I wanted. Yes, it cost more... but it would've definately been more worth it if I had just bought it in the first place, instead of buying a boat and then buying another boat, and dealing with the depreciation of the first boat. I now have what I want and will never need to buy another boat. Just my $0.02.

All comes down to need and want.

What do you intend to do with it?


----------



## Bassbme

1997 Bumble Bee V 16 120 hp Force


----------



## Dan44149

Bassbme said:


> 1997 Bumble Bee V 16 120 hp Force


That's a sweet color combo


----------



## Bassbme

Dan44149 said:


> That's a sweet color combo


Thanks ! Your ride is looking really sweet.


----------



## FISNFOOL

18 foot 1965 Starcraft Holiday. Channel 68, call sign Reel Crazy.


----------



## pezman38

Here is my boat, see you in Huron on the 6th, say hello as we are in the tournament for fun and to meet people from OGF.










Added cisco holders this year. Pic attached.

Running on Erie


----------



## louisvillefisherman

My 1991 14 foot Grumman Sea Nymph. 

It has a 1956 5.5 Johnson Sea Horse which runs like a champ, first pull every time. 

It also has a 28 pound electric troll motor, Hummingbird Fishfinder, bilge pump, full nav lights, four 12 volt outlets and a cigarette lighter. 

There is a nice grey and black outdoor carpet in it. I ran the fuel lines inside a 1 1/2 inch flex pipe (old swimming pool hose). It is a pressurized gas tank so I wanted a little extra protection from sun and from being hooked/snagged. All wires are bundled and piped.

My next addition will be a portable livewell that I plan on building myself.

I know this is not much, but she has given me lots of pleasure!


----------



## ccart58

my 15 ft open bow thundercraft


----------



## dstiner86

I wish I could truly add to this post *sigh*.. maybe next year...but for now i guess i can just dream

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dan44149

dstiner86 said:


> I wish I could truly add to this post *sigh*.. maybe next year...but for now i guess i can just dream
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I think we've all been there at least once... hang in there, you'll get her.


----------



## dstiner86

Dan44149 said:


> I think we've all been there at least once... hang in there, you'll get her.


Im waiting patiently..can't decide on a boat to look for tho..anyone have suggestions on a good starter boat?. prefer something comfy to spend hours on the lake ..

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## promag

2011 smokercraft 168promag with 2012 30hp evinrude e-tec tiller with electric tilt.


----------



## Kickinbass91

1988 bass tracker with 90hp evinrude absolutely love this boat. Also put some of bluewater LEDs in the compartments and will soon finish deck lighting if anyone is thinkin bout getting them I highly suggest them work great and extremely bright. I'll try and upload some pics of them next time I go out 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Misdirection

I have a two hour drive to the lake and got tired of getting beat up by the lake (only have one day per week so I fish it regardless). So I went to the battle wagon here and have many more fishable day's.

34' Wellcraft Gran Sport. Twin 8.1L Crusaders

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## powrguy

1987 Sea Nymph 195 GLS, 90HP Evinrude, 9.9 Johnson kicker.

Here she is:














:T:T:T


----------



## luredaddy

After my Lund was rearended and destroyed on the way to West Branch in June, my time on the water in 2012 was drastically reduced. I bought this 1998 Lund Prosport from the original owner. It has very few hours on it and I am looking forward to getting back on West Branch in 2013. John


----------



## hopin to cash

Looking good


----------



## cmiller

Want to put a walk-through windshield on it.


----------



## Legend killer

Dan44149 said:


> The Tracker boat line is sufficient for what most anglers need. It all depends on what you want.
> 
> I looked at all of the boats at BPS... Tracker and Nitro... and by the time I upgraded what I needed to what I wanted... I was at the price of a Ranger, so I bought a Ranger already outfitted with what I wanted.
> 
> If you're going to take the plunge, do it once and forget it. I got a boat several years ago that was all I needed, but wasn't nearly what I wanted... and I always kept looking at boats, or upgrades. I finally said to hell with it and got what I wanted. Yes, it cost more... but it would've definately been more worth it if I had just bought it in the first place, instead of buying a boat and then buying another boat, and dealing with the depreciation of the first boat. I now have what I want and will never need to buy another boat. Just my $0.02.
> 
> All comes down to need and want.
> 
> What do you intend to do with it?


I bought this brand new with all the accesories you see plus a 80 lb terrova for under 21K Total. Compared to Lund, alumacraft, and other deep v aluminums I would have more than 10K invested.


----------



## cmiller

dstiner86 said:


> Im waiting patiently..can't decide on a boat to look for tho..anyone have suggestions on a good starter boat?. prefer something comfy to spend hours on the lake ..
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


When I first started out with a 12' boat and a 6hp Evinrude just to get out on the water. Can always go small for fishing and save along the way.


----------



## Dan44149

Legend killer said:


> I bought this brand new with all the accesories you see plus a 80 lb terrova for under 21K Total. Compared to Lund, alumacraft, and other deep v aluminums I would have more than 10K invested.


Nice boat!


----------



## cfioritto

Mrfishohio, I like the background in your pic. Looks good.


----------



## chardoncrestliner

Hopin to cash

That is a sweet looking boat and I especially love the lighting.

Very very very nice!


----------



## Evin is just Rude

Old. Aluminum. Invincible old Evinrude 2stroke. If it looks like it barely floats and smells like an elephants butt, that's probably me. Went cheap on my first boat. Bought it last year and it's a circus side-show every time I get in and out of the water. But hey, it gets me out. 1977 Sea Nymph 161 Evinrude 35.


----------



## Bad Bub

Finally got a pic of my boat to post... LOL!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BigDaddy300

Recently got an upgrade that I have been wanting for a long time. Love it so far!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gottagofishn

Wow! Rick, that is one beautiful boat! Where did you ever find one in that good of condition! It looks happy in it's new home.

I trust it will be as good to you as it was to me.

This is a pic of my new ride. If it is half as good as the last one I will love it!


----------



## dstiner86

Dang gottago that is a slick looking boat!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BigDaddy300

dstiner86 said:


> Dang gottago that is a slick looking boat!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I call dibs on it! Mine in 15 years. LOL


----------



## BigDaddy300

Gottagofishn said:


> Wow! Rick, that is one beautiful boat! Where did you ever find one in that good of condition! It looks happy in it's new home.
> 
> I trust it will be as good to you as it was to me.
> 
> This is a pic of my new ride. If it is half as good as the last one I will love it!


It is happy and so are we.  Been good so far. 

Your new one is sweet looking! Hope to see it in person before long.


----------



## agreen112

Your boats are awesome. For now, this 12' jon is all I need to fish with.


----------



## Dr J

Can you picture fishing from this?


----------



## My Demeyes

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## James F

Not much, but some thing to work with Crestliner 16' 21" transom haven't seen one like it in all of my searches .A solid boat No leaks


----------



## MICK FISH

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Ok,here's my $1000 clunker I found on c-list a couple yrs ago.














Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Ok,here's my $1000 clunker I found on c-list a couple yrs ago.
> View attachment 88328
> View attachment 88329
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That old clunker looks pretty nice to me! Did you have to do much work to it? I'm assuming that's newer carpet...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nicklesman

My new ride brought back in to the ogf family
Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Ok,here's my $1000 clunker I found on c-list a couple yrs ago.
View attachment 88328
View attachment 88329


Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JC heir

I think it would be really cool to see some of your boats....surely you all have pics. It would be cool to recognize some of you on the water, and maybe pick up some good ideas about inside setup. Im in the process of working mine over as a winter project. Unfortunately Im too computer illiterate to post a pic of mine. Maybe someone could help me with that?


----------



## BtweenShots

_[G/I]Kathy Mae






_


----------



## brewkettle

LAKE ERIE
2013 Grady White 257 Fisherman with twin Yamaha 150's
http://www.southshoremarine.com/Pag...Grady-White-Center-Console-Fisherman-257.aspx (link to the for sale page at South Shore Marine)

ISLAMORADA in the Florida Keys
2005 Pursuit 2670 Cuddy Console with twin Yamaha 225's


----------



## hearttxp

Here it is 27' Sport craft Soft top.


----------



## Misdirection

34' Wellcraft, sucks gas but rides nice!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sylvan 17

Starcraft 186 Superfisherman 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bucksfanbg

31 Open...








posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sylvan 17

Rear photo shows a little how my rod holders are set up


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mkalink

31' Contender Fisharound
Now named the Mi-T Machine

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nicklesman

Trophy 2052
Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SPOONFEEDER

Sportcraft 300 Great Lake Special

Capt. Larry Patterson


----------



## mdwbassmaster

196 fishmaster


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Seaturd

erie41815




__
Seaturd


__
Apr 19, 2015















2006 Triton DV176, 90 Merc, 9.9 Pro-kicker with Trollmaster. A tinker toy compared to a lot of these vessels but it's a fish catching machine. 

Upgraded to a 2012 Starcraft FM 196, 150 Opti, 9.9 Pro-kicker, I-troll, HDS 5's


----------



## Slatebar

Lund Fisherman 2000


----------



## Slatebar

BtweenShots said:


> _[G/I]Kathy Mae
> View attachment 88578
> _


_

Nice boat,, I like that canvas,,, Did you have it made locally ??_


----------



## JC heir

sylvan 17 said:


> View attachment 88601
> Starcraft 186 Superfisherman
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Looks like maybe you upgraded recently from a sylvan 17?


What a great looking bunch of boats guys......I feel like I might be bringing a knife to a gun fight!


----------



## Misdirection

JC heir said:


> Looks like maybe you upgraded recently from a sylvan 17?
> 
> 
> What a great looking bunch of boats guys......I feel like I might be bringing a knife to a gun fight!


Its not the size of the boat but the number of fish in the box!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sylvan 17

JC heir said:


> Looks like maybe you upgraded recently from a sylvan 17?
> 
> 
> What a great looking bunch of boats guys......I feel like I might be bringing a knife to a gun fight!


 Yes,I like my StarCraft. Maybe someday I will get a ship like Misdirection! I can't afford the gas for it now. LOL You will see all kinds of boats out on Erie,just use your head to stay safe.


----------



## eyedreamn

My ride.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rik

Thompson 240 fisherman hardtop


----------



## Bushleaguer




----------



## BigDaddy300

Its older but in excellent condition. 

lund 1775 pro v se


----------



## My Demeyes

Sea Pro 235WA
It will work until I can afford the boat I want
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## normd

2007 Lowe FM165. Rigged for Erie trolling. Just have to pick my days.


----------



## Jeff65

OK here is my Lake Erie ride. 1999 Boston Whaler 260 Outrage with twin 225 OX66 Yamahas. I put her on a trailer last year to save on summer dockage. It also opens up the east end of the lake for me. I just need a bit more truck in front of it to get it there.


----------



## rangerpig250

2007 Ranger 620, merc 250 proxs, merc 9.9 pro kicker!


----------



## da-animal

Hey kip sweet ride


----------



## Net

I'm posting these pics for op *JC heir*
(Lane, I uploaded them to your OGF photo gallery)


----------



## JC heir

Thanks for the pic post Net! the boat wont stick out in a crowd, but the tow vehicle should show up in the lot.


----------



## rangerpig250

da-animal said:


> Hey kip sweet ride


Thanks, hope to get you out in 2014 and get some pointers!!!


----------



## AngerManagment

early spring picture, dont have the rod holders, etc on the tracks in the pic 

All these pictures of boats makes me want to fish even more.


----------



## b drake




----------



## i2FISH

87 THOMPSON 215 Fisherman

can't decide which I enjoy more, fishing from it or working on it during winter months


----------



## KPI

wishing I was fishing


----------



## Jason Pelz

Ranger 1860 Angler 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Toolman

My new rig.


----------



## rangerpig250

Toolman said:


> My new rig.


Dude! Wow! Booooiiing! Niz freakin boat!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackH2odog

Scout Abaco 242


----------



## Steimy

My new Ranger 621 and my Commander 195 thats for sale.


----------



## JC heir

Wow! Im thinkin if we pooled together and sold all these boats, we might be able to buy Saudi Arabia!


----------



## Dan

Some great looking boats guys. Dropped the price on my current rig.










http://www.southshoremarine.com/Pag...Seaswirl-2901-Walk-Around-Dual-Engine-IO.aspx


----------



## chris rab

my 18ft starcraft that I restored.


----------



## Jbigz86

My 1990 Bayliner for sale and my 2003 pro deep V16 that I just purchased ( under update for walleye slaying)


----------



## Stuhly

View attachment 88742

2013 Native Mariner Propel 12.5
That's me fishing Erie out of Mentor


----------



## psjmk1

My 2012 StarCraft 2100 FM


----------



## BASSINaDL

great on gas


----------



## jamesbalog

trusty ole V20


----------



## S.S._Minnow_Fishing

I said it was the S.S. Minnow... Basshunter with a 35Lb trolling motor.


----------



## CarpetBagger

Love these kinda posts
























Taken before the Cisco updates...

272 sport


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BeerBatter

So far I'm super happy with my 2013 Hewescraft 200 Searunner SLC ET.


----------



## LEfriend

i2FISH said:


> 87 THOMPSON 215 Fisherman
> 
> can't decide which I enjoy more, fishing from it or working on it during winter months


Pretty sure it is working on it since you work on it more than you fish Geoff....


----------



## BFG

> So far I'm super happy with my 2013 Hewescraft 200 Searunner SLC ET


Yeah baby...nice rig!


----------



## Keith R

My ride

Sent from my DROID2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers

BeerBatter said:


> So far I'm super happy with my 2013 Hewescraft 200 Searunner SLC ET.


Sweet ride! Reminds me of the North River line of boats. Looks like you should be fishing for Ling Cod in Alaska! How did she handle in rougher water?


----------



## Queen Bee

hope this pic makes it on the blog,,,,


----------



## jennis9

Just got it this summer - 241 SportCraft WAC. Looking forward to spring!

The 14' troller is a cool lake boat too. going to go smallie fishing this year on the breakwall. 

Lots of awesome fishing machines here... Nice boats guys.


----------



## BeerBatter

Should been out there bustin up the ice with those guys the last couple weeks but didn't make it up. Definately will be out at first open water again. Had to get a couple things tuned up. She handles and rides nice in the rough stuff. Some day I would love to go to Alaska or either NE coast or NW Coast or even florida keys. Lot a wishes not enough time or money this work thing to pay for this baby. C Ya all soon. All the boats pictured are awesome by the way, they get us all out there on this awesome lake we have and have a blast in all our adventures.


----------



## bigdogbull

She will work until I get the boat I want.


----------



## KaGee

There is a long-standing thread on this topic that is pinned in the Boat and Motor Forum:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=416

Going to merge this thread with that one.


----------



## fishon667

2010 Alumacraft Dominator 175 Next thing is to upgrade the rod holders. I may have posted several years ago.


----------



## blue dolphin

2013 starcraft 2050 stx 250 pro xs. Best big water aluminum boat on the market!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gfunk

My restored 1983 Wellcraft V-20 and Mercury Opti 150
 
My recently purchased 1991 Astro Fish n Ski with a Mercury 150


----------



## FishIgo

I love my boat got it setup just the way I want it


----------



## HammerTIME3011

Nice bass boat. 

I like it


----------



## fishingmaniac

New 2012 Lowe fm165. Rigged with terrova 80lb ipilot link, hummingbird 899 upgraded HD transducer. and humminbird 859 up front. All 3 networked together. Haven't taken it out yet. Just finished her today. Should be a awesome fishing machine. 

Update: fished her all over ohio, erie and Canada. Love this boat!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HammerTIME3011

Here's mine.


----------



## ljm

View attachment 94062


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## OutdoorLife

2006 Bass Cat Puma 225 optimax


----------



## saltydog

Hope this works!


----------



## Overwatchmike

...........


----------



## BrianSipe17

2013 Starweld 20 with 115 Opti


----------



## Juan More Fish

Heres my boat. thinking about nameing her MI BELLA, or MI CIELO.

aint she a beauty. like you Dominator  fishon667


----------



## BrianSipe17

dnavarroj said:


> Heres my boat. thinking about nameing her MI BELLA, or MI CIELO.
> 
> aint she a beauty. like you Dominator  fishon667


Those are great names and a nice boat. I almost bought one myself


----------



## Overwatchmike

2008 Crestliner Canadian 1850, Merc 115

2001 Crestliner Angler 16', Merc 40






















Don't mind the mess on the bow.... Was cleaning up after a day on the water with the kids....

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lowridns1020

Here is my new Pro Team 190. This is my first boat other than kayaks. I have to say so far I love it.


----------



## BASmead

We just call her The Queen, and the last time she had legal tags was' 71. You see that custom casting deck? You wouldn't even know it was cobbled on there at 3 am in a whisky fueled carpentry session. Oh yeah, she prefers to drive backwards, with her 40 lbs of electric thrust tilted at an angle and pointed In reverse. I'll drive her fwd for the long hauls, but if you try to cruise along an edge while fishing, the second you turn off the motor she spins around. She wants to go backward for sure. Prolly somethin to do with her being originally designed to have a heavy outboard on the back and not hundreds of lbs of lumber, and often a large dude or two on the front lol. Here's the thing. The Queen is a hawg slaying machine, fellas. I couldn't part with her for less than 20 grand. She's a straight up, supernatural bass magnet. If you buy her though, you're gonna have to bring a trailer. Cuz when she was found on the side of the road with the "free" sign, we took the boat, another guy took the motor, and another guy took the trailer. Of course there's no title, so the queen doesn't swim in public water anymore. Her speedometer says she does 45, so I imagine she could pull a skier if you wanted to. We don't really open her up, you know, gotta be respectful of the canoers and kayakers in our little lake. Alright, since you have an honest face, I'll do 15,000. On a nice cool day, you might consider putting a grill up on her custom casting deck. Nothin like slow cookin a nice tenderloin or some ribs while catchin fattys. The Queen truly is the best of both worlds. Speed and comfort. Alright, I'm feelin generous, ill do 14 5. Yeah, you can put lawn chairs all over her. 11 people can fish off of her, 9 comfortably. I've been thinkin about tryin to somehow rig a hammock on her, she'd nap hella good I bet. She's been" cold stored" once or twice, which means accidentally frozen in the lake. Which of course led to sitting on the bottom of the lake by spring, which everybody knows fortifies a boats constitution. She floats prouder and sturdier than ever. On second thought, I could never part with the Queen. Sorry if I got everybody's hopes up. Y'all wish haha...

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BASmead

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BASmead

P.S... the skull is not real..

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## silverbullet

My whaler I picked up this year


----------



## Seaturd

2012 Starcraft, 150 Opti, 9.9 Prokicker


----------



## pelagic

2006 Starcraft 196


----------



## MY BONNIE

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MY BONNIE

25 Carolina Classic, 8.1 litter 385hp . 9000 pounds of wave eating fish killing boat. 

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## LaDobasser

2014 Lund Fury 1625XL SS

2014 20 horse Merc 4 Stroke


----------



## turtlebuster12

89 bass tracker 150 merc xr4


----------



## SecondChance

Gorgeous boat!! Love the reef runner slide outs


----------



## SecondChance

Bringing this ol girl back 2 new


----------



## JV1

Here is ours , 1987 Sea Ray Sundancer 250
260 hp mercruiser V8


----------



## JV1

I should not forget our other boat , and if my wife gets her way it will be for sale soon , I dont want to sell it as I have completely redone it inside and out including stringers , floatation foam deck seats etc,,,, some of you who have been around a while may remember. its garage kept and I just cant bring myself to list it for sale. 

To many memories , its a year older then I am and both my daughters were raised fishing on it from lake erie , pymatuning , mosquito all the way down to florida and the gulf of mexico.

I think Im keeping this one and my daughters both agree

1972 mfg


























































Gulf of mexico vid


----------



## garymbra

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## gumbygold

Lund Crossover 1875
150 Optimax
80 lb Terrova
Humminbird 898 HDSI and Helix 5 SI
6 year old fishin buddy


----------



## toddparker

Key west 239 fs
250 Yamaha


----------



## cumminsmoke

2002 19ft Monark
90merc, 9.9 merc, 112 Terrova with link


----------



## bassteaser1




----------



## yanmar95

1998 baha 278 454 tbi


----------



## albionsteelheader

Had a 20' Grady White center console, stepped it up to a 24', but scaling down now and prefer the walkaround cabin at this stage - 2005 Grady Adventure with a 200 HP Yamaha,,,,,,(I'll post when the spring thaw hits in case someone's looking for an open seat around the West Harbor - walleye in April, smallies in May and June, hoping for some Pelee trips in the fall, and anything in-between) 

My current fishing buddy enjoys his time on the dock, but will head out with me in the meantime.


----------



## tml1138

Here's a picture of my boat. A nice little 14' Lowe jon boat. This is actually the previous owner's boat picture (who I bought from through this very forum!). I have my own photos but ironically I can't seem to find them at the moment. No doubt like many others...I've recently thought about going bigger but not ready to make the leap yet. For my needs I'm happy with this now. I actually had it in Presque Isle bay last summer and my wife complained it was too small for all of us but it worked ok, lol.


----------



## EyeCatchEm

The new to me girl! 1983 23ft aquasport... Looking for a motor currently. Hope to have her on the water by spring 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Junebug2320

New to us Fall of 2013, Alaskan 2601 Striper.


----------



## WalleyeMike23

For now 2000 monark commander 135 optimax 9.9 pro kicker and terovva 80 with ipilot.


----------



## TurtleJugger

Here is my old polorcraft V bottom. Still a work in progress but does well on the water.


----------



## shomethacrappies

Crappie, killing machine, Lowe 16ft deep v 50hp Johnson, 50#minn kota trolling motor


----------



## SaltyHD

2002 Lund 20' Fisherman. 200 Optimax. 9.9/ 4 stroke Merc. 112 Terrova


----------



## MY BONNIE

8.1 Crusader 395 h/p. 9,000 pounds of east coast wave crushing glass. She is missing summer. 

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## brent k

This is mine










Figured id finally put my baby in here. 1972 starcraft jupiter 16v 50 hp mercury thunderbolt currently but if deal. Works out will likely have an 85 hp on it soon. Pulls the kid on the tube and fishes pretty nice not enough money in the banks to make me part with her. Named it Knot In Time


----------



## brent k

Figured id post this as well











This is the only decent pic i could find. Me driving dads boat 1985 four winns horizon 190 named Boat ??? Lol this pic was just commi g in from perch fishing out past the toledo water intake comming back into meinke marina or anchor point both are the same harbor


----------



## paddlejunkie1977

1992 Bayliner Trophy Duel Console 150 HP Force outboard.


----------



## R.Cole

OL' Big Blue... '75 Glastron 16' Fish'N'Ski with '76 85hp Johnson V4 2-stroke


----------



## chardoncrestliner

2011 1800 Crestliner Superhawk. 115 2 stroke, 9.9 four stroke and a Minn Kota I-Pilot. Looks good behind the 2012 Black Kia Sedona.


----------



## Jessicaruby

Great collection by all!


----------



## viper1




----------



## viper1

http://s1229.photobucket.com/user/viper1233/media/islander_zpsemrzsw4d.jpg.html]


----------



## bcinerie1

21 ft Lund Newport 1989!


----------



## EugeneNine

This is mine


A "free" boat

So far I have bought two sheets of marine plywood and a bunch of epoxy and hardener.

Transom was rotten too. One interesting design flaw was a gap on each side of it



I drew the end of the transom in yellow and the float box in blue. Notice between the black hole? There was nothing there, great way for water to enter. The transom was also inboard of the sides of the flotation boxes with nothing but a thin layer of cheese cloth and resin holding it. It was really easy to slice through it and just push the wood forward, no structure at all.

There were also a lot of voids in the resin under it. Here I've ground, sanded, cleaned and coated with a thin layer of resin before putting thicker in all the voids.


Gave the new transom a nice smooth solid bed to lay on. So now I cut the first layer of transom wood wider by 3/4" and the sides of the flotation boxes 3/4" longer to fill the gap. This is the other side and you can see its actually 1/2" too wide because it turned out they didn't make both sides the same and I measured the other side. I'll just trim this one down. I might cut a scrap piece of wood to fill in the small area behind the transom as well.


----------



## My Demeyes

2001 sea pro 235WA


----------



## ShutUpNFish

20' Alumacraft Trophy - 3rd year...I couldn't be happier! Wait maybe with a 205...lol


----------



## MogadoreRez87

14' alumacraft with custom flat deck


----------



## hookineyezz




----------



## bigwayned

My boat


----------



## bigwayned

bigwayned said:


> My boat


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

Just picked her up this weekend, went in with my brother and a few friends. 1972 15' Ebbtide with a 1969 100hp Johnson.


----------



## Decoy hound

My fishing machine "Draggin Balls"


----------



## TODD64

175 Grady White center console


----------



## TigerTown5683

My boat


----------



## r9ptbuck

DavidWS10 said:


> I finally took some pictures of my boat. It is a 17', 1979 Galaxy 700BR. It has a 120hp Mercruiser I.O., and a Uniden MC535 VHF marine radio, and I've installed an Eagle FishMark 320 to round out my electronics needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be old, and possibly even not all that great to look at, but it gets me to where I want to fish at.





Phil Carver said:


> What does your boat look like ? Post pic's here so that it will help out how to know who each other is out on the water .


Here is my new rig...got to go get it next week in


----------



## Longhorn

I somehow ended up with a couple of boats. (!)

The top one is the boat that I bought while living there in Ohio. I brought it back to Texas with me, but I don't get to use it terribly often as I don't fish reservoirs but a few times a year. It's paid for, so why get rid of it? There's not much demand for deep-v aluminum boats around here.

The bottom two photos are of my flats & bay boat that I use in saltwater.


----------



## FlickerShad

1975 Aluminum 12ft Lowe Industries 12' Scout with humminbird 581 di and topped off with a 1958 Evinrude 10 HP Sportwin motor. Hard to believe the motor is 58 years old! They sure dont make 'em like that any more. C'mon big walleyes, get in me boat!


----------



## bcinerie1

New ride!


----------



## viper1

Nice boats! LOL! Mines under a tarp out back. Decided against a storage place so I can get an earlier go at it. It's water ready I believe. But got cosmetic things and gear to mount.


----------



## lawrence p

Hers mine 2013 crossover


----------



## jetboatbass

Triton 176 sport with a 90/65 jet


----------



## Frankie G

There she is. Picked up her up last Sept. Got it out quite a bit before I put it away for winter. Still put away until I rehab from my knee surgery yesterday. Quite a change for me going from a Jackson Coosa HD to this!!!


----------



## criadoman

Here is mine... My new project boat...
1976 Crestliner Crusader 550.


----------



## Decoy hound

criadoman said:


> Here is mine... My new project boat...
> 1976 Crestliner Crusader 550.
> View attachment 207312
> View attachment 207313


My backup boat is a 1976 Century, it's caught more fish than I can could count. You got a sweet boat!


----------



## criadoman

Wow - thanks. You have got that boat rigged for trolling. I would have never thought to do that. Actually, I will mainly do water sports and fly fish from it. Still, impressive set up for trolling on that one.


----------



## Connman

14ft sea nymph


----------



## criadoman

Nice. That is also quite a garage you've got. (Makes me a bit jealous.)


----------



## Connman

criadoman said:


> Nice. That is also quite a garage you've got. (Makes me a bit jealous.)


 thanks that's our football party central lol!


----------



## psjmk1

My 2012 FishMaster 2100 Custom Cover


----------



## criadoman

Nice!!


----------



## Laguna17

mine looks dirty... That's what it looks like! 2002 ProLine 23WA 250xxl EFI
Might be for sale soon..... Insert Sad face


----------



## cumminsmoke

2016 Yarcraft 219tfx 350 verado, just a sick screaming machine


----------



## SaltyHD

Pretty badass looking ride Cumminsmoke! Very nice!


----------



## FAB

My 240


----------



## Redman1776

2016 Lund Rebel XS
Named: Kaw-Liga. I always have an American flag flying, so it's not hard to recognize me.


----------



## Frankie G

Redman1776 said:


> 2016 Lund Rebel XS
> Named: Kaw-Liga. I always have an American flag flying, so it's not hard to recognize me.
> 
> View attachment 211603
> 
> View attachment 211604


I followed your other post and I'm glad to see this one. Congratulations on that super sharp rig you got there.


----------



## ski

My dad and I just bought a 1999 Lund Fisherman 18ft from his friend in South Carolina. We drove 1300 miles in 20 hours and brought her home. It has a 74lb thrust minnkota on the bow, 2 lowrance fish finders and a 2008 Evinrude 90hp with less than 20 hours on it. He took it home to NY to clean it up and store it for me. Then I'll be taking it to Erie for the spring bite and then home to Columbus for the 2017 season.


----------



## aschnipke




----------



## bustedrod

16.5 ft crestliner 1986, 90 hp merc and nisson 5 hp kicker


----------



## fishincontrol

Got her late last year, and keep forgetting to add to this thread. Had to go to that state up north to get her but so far has been worth it all.


----------



## TClark




----------



## Alaskan20

196 fishmaster 200 yammy 9.9 kicker terrova and lowrance gen 3


----------



## sherman51

this is my little boat that I bought off ebay for 297.00 for the boat and trailer. then I put my 115 hp merc on her and call her little blue boat. I'm not sure of the yr but its an old 17' thunderbird. I don't have pictures of my 21' cobia open bow with a mercruiser 350 vortec with 315 hp.


----------



## Gdjr1234

2015 Starcraft 2050 stx


----------



## My Demeyes

Boat #2, 1974 starcraft supersport 18, 65hp evinrude headache. I hope to have it ready for the water soon.


----------



## My Demeyes

Boat #1, 2001 Sea-Pro 235WA


----------



## angler69

Here's my Erie boat, got it 3 yrs. ago, still learning the walleye game...
Getting hardtop installed at Summit Marine


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93

Warrior 2090 BT the biggest most badass tiller on Erie


----------



## wallydog

Just picked her up today. Ranger 621FS


----------



## Decoy hound

Nice rig fellow Royaltonite!


----------



## gumbygold

aschnipke said:


>


Tell us more about this little guy. I like the homemade outriggers for stability!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silverbullet

Just upgraded to this. Yamaha 190fsh sport


----------



## WalleyeMike23

Picked up last week.


----------



## BHAPPY

That's one sweet looking boat you got there mike...how's it running?


----------



## fishywilton

2004 Seaswirl 2601


----------



## fishhogg

Here is the Fishhog. 2016 Skeeter WX 2060


----------



## yianno




----------



## Rangerman12

New ride for the year


----------



## chad24

Bass Tracker with a 40 tracker motor. Also a micro power pole ( my new toy ) lol. Mainly fish Delaware and Alum.


----------



## Popspastime




----------



## Saugeye Tom

here's ol yankum


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Hmm, anyone not seeing the pics on the last 4 posts?
*nevermind. Just reloaded the page and now they are showing.


----------



## walleyechaser

My Tropy lake erie boat. It should be on the lake fishing


----------



## hatteras1

Until i tear out the decks and the floor to run a new fuel line..............


----------



## DenOhio

I could be a bit blessed having two!


----------



## OhioGregg

Bought it late this summer, only had it out 3 times. Runs great for an old timer. Keeping fingers crossed.
1988 Bass Tracker V17, & Mercury classic fifty (45hp).


----------



## hatteras1

Looks a lot like my FM175... cept your's runs...


----------



## MuskyFan

Just kidding. This one is mine:


----------



## DenOhio

MuskyFan said:


> View attachment 222156
> 
> 
> Just kidding. This one is mine:
> 
> View attachment 222155


Lol


----------



## MuskyFan

That "dock" next to the house boat is actually a full service bar as well as a place to park the "dingies".


----------



## GunnyReed

Im moving back to Oh after 25 yrs. Bringin my new Jetboat with me from FL to explore the shallow rivers all over the state, but Im gonna be living in the Celina, St Marys, Lima area.























2072 SeaArk Jet Tunnel, Fwd Console, 115/80 Jet outboard


----------



## DenOhio

GunnyReed said:


> Im moving back to Oh after 25 yrs. Bringin my new Jetboat with me from FL to explore the shallow rivers all over the state, but Im gonna be living in the Celina, St Marys, Lima area.
> View attachment 226166
> View attachment 226167
> View attachment 226168
> 
> 
> 2072 SeaArk Jet Tunnel, Fwd Console, 115/80 Jet outboard


Welcome back, it'll work here


----------



## chris rab

Man that's a bummer florida to Ohio.


----------



## Rogue Donk

2012 196 fishmaster.


----------



## hatteras1

This will be 20 years old this spring


----------



## DenOhio

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 226199
> 
> 
> This will be 20 years old this spring


Looks good yet! Taken care of things matters


----------



## TODD64

2017 lund rebel tiller


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

My 98 Tiara 2900 Coronet. I'm putting some titeloc rod holders in it soon and going to get into trolling this year.


----------



## DenOhio

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> View attachment 227703
> View attachment 227702
> View attachment 227703
> View attachment 227702
> My 98 Tiara 2900 Coronet. I'm putting some titeloc rod holders in it soon and going to get into trolling this year.


Nice boat, I assume your going to Lake Erie? My bigger boat isn't really required too much locally if at all. I use it if I take several folks out at local lakes but that's about it. Thinking yours may even be bigger then mine lol. I don't go to Erie enough to justify it but what the heck, I like having it! Wish I would have invested in electric down riggers but I didn't. Manually messing with these all day kinda sucks.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

DenOhio said:


> Nice boat, I assume your going to Lake Erie? My bigger boat isn't really required too much locally if at all. I use it if I take several folks out at local lakes but that's about it. Thinking yours may even be bigger then mine lol. I don't go to Erie enough to justify it but what the heck, I like having it! Wish I would have invested in electric down riggers but I didn't. Manually messing with these all day kinda sucks.


Thanks! I'm going to start out running dipseys on the big pond, some guys at the marina did really well all season long. Trolling is all new to me but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## ducman491

DenOhio said:


> View attachment 222015
> 
> I could be a bit blessed having two!


I have your Sea Nymph's twin. A 1997 BT 165. This is the only pic I have right now.


----------



## DHower08

OhioGregg said:


> Bought it late this summer, only had it out 3 times. Runs great for an old timer. Keeping fingers crossed.
> 1988 Bass Tracker V17, & Mercury classic fifty (45hp).


My dad had a late 80s tracker tournament v17 brings back some goood memories. 40mph on the water when your 10 feels like a rocket ship!


----------



## Tritonyounggun




----------



## DenOhio

Tritonyounggun said:


> View attachment 230315


Nice one ☝


----------



## My Demeyes

My Demeyes said:


> Boat #2, 1974 starcraft supersport 18, 65hp evinrude headache. I hope to have it ready for the water soon.


















Updated


----------



## RMK

heres my pride and joy. bought as a duck hunting boat but it is pretty well set up for fishing as well. 18 foot triton with a 90hp yamaha. live well, trolling motor, and fishfinder. it fishes, hunts, and does just fine joy riding in the summer time.


----------



## Mooner

Lots of really nice rigs on here  Here's mine...recently at Mosquito.


----------



## Huck4200

My 1995 sea nymph sc170 sidewinder. She might be old but she's dry and catches fish what else do you need! Purchased from an OGF member! Thanks OGF


----------



## wallyandre




----------



## 1more

Nice ride Wally!


----------



## chaddy721




----------



## Mooner

Lots of really nice rigs here!! I'm impressed!


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

New to me this offseason. Will be dropping into Alum Creek in a couple weeks.


----------



## Bustin'bass

I just picked up my new 2017 Ranger RT188. It has a Mercury Pro XS FourStroke 115hp motor. The trolling motor is an 80lb thrust MinnKota Ultrex with I-Pilot.


----------



## skywayvett




----------



## OrangeMilk

We picked up our 2017 Crestliner 1650 Super Hawk today.


----------



## hatteras1




----------



## Ranger621WW

New to me Ranger 621vs. Loving this Boat


----------



## ShakeDown

Nice rig...should I be expecting a pm to change usernames?


----------



## Ranger621WW

Haha - I tried to change it but wouldn't let me. Now I know how - so yes I will send you a PM. Thanks


----------



## BrettSass844

IMG_6190




__
BrettSass844


__
May 28, 2017











  








IMG_6504




__
BrettSass844


__
May 28, 2017











  








IMG_6087




__
BrettSass844


__
May 28, 2017







Fisher 16.5' CC. 40HP Merc 4 stroke. Hummingbird Helix 9 SI, 55LB Terrova, onboard charger, track rod holders and other misc accessories. Has been a great fishing boat. Got a deal on it with really low hours. Going to have to get something bigger soon. Looking at some bigger tiller Alumacraft and Lund models.


----------



## Shortdrift

My Tracker set up for bass'n. 20hp Yamaha makes for a nice combo.


----------



## Steverino74

Rear 2




__
Steverino74


__
Nov 15, 2016








It's not the world's best fishing boat, but satisfied momma as a multi-purpose boat. The cuddy cabin has a porta-potty  But it floats, runs well, and works better than bank fishing! I bought it used and not running. I have been working on restoring and upgrading it. 1987 Bayliner Cuddy Cabin with a FORCE 125 outboard that runs great ...now.




  








Inside Front Close




__
Steverino74


__
Nov 15, 2016


----------



## Harry1959

Steverino74 said:


> Rear 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Steverino74
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the world's best fishing boat, but satisfied momma as a multi-purpose boat. The cuddy cabin has a porta-potty  But it floats, runs well, and works better than bank fishing! I bought it used and not running. I have been working on restoring and upgrading it. 1987 Bayliner Cuddy Cabin with a FORCE 125 outboard that runs great ...now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside Front Close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Steverino74
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 15, 2016


----------



## Harry1959

Ok, thought I'd post a before, during and after rebuild of my 2003 titan 18ft pontoon. I started on it during the warm spell in feb and finished last week.


----------



## ducman491

Beautiful work!


----------



## OrangeMilk

Heading out into Indian this past weekend for Saugeye.


----------



## Wlw723

Hers mine 99' Sylvan 1500, 05' 40hp Johnson, 80lb terrova trolling motor, Hummingbird 998c


----------



## Popspastime




----------



## Mooner

Popspastime said:


> View attachment 246419


Pops, that is one sweet boat! Did you just get it this year? SC or tiller? I'd like to see more photos, if you have any.


----------



## Popspastime

Mooner said:


> Pops, that is one sweet boat! Did you just get it this year? SC or tiller? I'd like to see more photos, if you have any.


Just got it all done with exception of the VHS and 4' antenna. This is the SC model and has all kinds of room. I'm not much into windshields, I really like the extra room to move around. Lots of storage front and rear and rod lockers front/ctr and port side up to 8 foot. I'll attach more photos as soon as I get this e-mail thing fixed.


----------



## Resorter

LakeRaider said:


> 2003 146 angler GIII with a 40 Yamaha tiller with trim. Just finished it. Maiden voyage this week. Mostley fish Hidden Valley and Ohio River. LakeRaider<><>


How heavy is that 40?


----------



## Mooner

Popspastime said:


> View attachment 246469
> View attachment 246470
> View attachment 246471
> 
> Just got it all done with exception of the VHS and 4' antenna. This is the SC model and has all kinds of room. I'm not much into windshields, I really like the extra room to move around. Lots of storage front and rear and rod lockers front/ctr and port side up to 8 foot. I'll attach more photos as soon as I get this e-mail thing fixed.


Pops you're killing me! ,Your boat is just what I'd like to have, though I can't decide between another tiller or SC model. I agree with you about being able to walk around, which is why I like my tiller. Lund and Crestliner both make great tiller and SC boats in that size. I do think I'd like to have the livewell in the center of the boat, mostly for weight distribution. (since I catch soo many fish each time....lol)


----------



## Popspastime

Mooner,
The fuel tank is in the middle below and the live well is in the port mid - bow just beside the helm.


----------



## Mooner

Popspastime said:


> Mooner,
> The fuel tank is in the middle below and the live well is in the port mid - bow just beside the helm.


Perfect! 
Where did you buy it?


----------



## CaneCorsoDad

Hers a few rear view pics of my 26 Penn Yan hardtop, I'm always improving on something as my wife says I have the worst case of OCD shes ever seen


----------



## Mooner

CaneCorsoDad said:


> Hers a few rear view pics of my 26 Penn Yan hardtop, I'm always improving on something as my wife says I have the worst case of OCD shes ever seen
> View attachment 246535
> View attachment 246536


Nice name for your boat....lol


----------



## CarpetBagger

Both serve their purpose


----------



## zcomanche21




----------



## Scum_Frog

Ranger621WW said:


> New to me Ranger 621vs. Loving this Boat


Ive been fronted in that boat many a times!  lol You got an awesome boat there! Great riding and WELL taken care of!


----------



## Mrwiggler

1996 Sportcraft 252 Fishmaster.....9.9 Yami kicker w/ electric throttle/steering


----------



## neffy85




----------



## Nitro750

2017 Ranger RT198P/150HP Mercury 4 Stroke/Minn Kota Fortex 80LB/Dual Console/Fishing Package


----------



## Buzzking

Old Betty! '99 Tr-18 with '99 Johnson 150-Raker II 24P w/998 & 898 SI linked Birds & no boat payment!-LOL


----------



## rickerd

No boat payment is a great way to run. Congratulations!
Rickerd


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 254517
> View attachment 254518


Thanks dh....17.8 smoker 115 mercy 2 stroke


----------



## berkshirepresident

Saugeye Tom said:


> Thanks dh....17.8 smoker 115 mercy 2 stroke


She looks ready to fish!!!


----------



## berkshirepresident

JUST PICKED HER UP LAST WEEKEND FROM THE BOAT PLACE IN ROCKVILLE, IN.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

berkshirepresident said:


> JUST PICKED HER UP LAST WEEKEND FROM THE BOAT PLACE IN ROCKVILLE, IN.
> View attachment 254523
> View attachment 254524
> View attachment 254521
> View attachment 254522


Specs?...20 footer??


----------



## ya13ya03

Picked this old girl up last spring. 1968 starcraft super sport 16' with 1992 9.9 & 40 (carbed 50) evinrudes. I've rewired and added new rod holders and a few other things. 40 was just rebuilt. Doesn't leak a drop and floor was just replaced. I'm gonna try and paint the trailer and boat this summer if can keep it out of the water long enough. I fish pyma and skeeter. Last year my family had a blast with it and caught a lot of fish.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> Specs?...20 footer??


lol nevermind saw a bigger photo


----------



## fshnfreak

Just picked up the new stx yesterday. Fortunately for me insurance gave us a new boat minus the main motor and kicker after a unfortunate mishap during a thunderstorm last spring.


----------



## COD

2017 Ranger 621


----------



## kycreek

This is my tub 1998 Nitro with a 2001 90hp Mercury.


----------



## My Demeyes

My Demeyes said:


> Boat #2, 1974 starcraft supersport 18, 65hp evinrude headache. I hope to have it ready for the water soon.


Getting a makeover









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

1995 18 FT Creastliner Sportfish


----------



## miked913

2007 mako 215 walk around









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

miked913 said:


> 2007 mako 215 walk around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Nice! And cradles to boot. I’m debating cradles and tubes and can’t make up my mind.


----------



## miked913

I usually leave the ends closed and use them like a tube. I don't like the rod butts sticking in the boat

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## eyecatcher1

Dual Purpose Duck/Feeesh


----------



## PatrickS

Just had this boat dropped off to my dock yesterday by a fellow OGFer (purchased off the OGF marketplace). Thanks Rich!


----------



## SemperFi




----------



## SemperFi

2002 Wellcraft 24 Walkaround


----------



## berkshirepresident

Nice boat, Semper Fi.....and thank you for your Service.


----------



## fishhogg

Here is the new Fishhogg...2018 WX2190


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Installed the muddy creek holders today. Now c’mon water temps.


----------



## SemperFi

Like that boat and rod holders are you docked in Mentor Lagoons Strongpersuader?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Yep I am and thanks!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

I see in your photos your were there launching. You dock there also?


----------



## SemperFi

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I see in your photos your were there launching. You dock there also?


Trailer the only 4 miles away.


----------



## Misdirection

New to me Tiara 36 Open.









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Misdirection said:


> New to me Tiara 36 Open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Congrats on a beast of a boat! She looks awesome.


----------



## mrramsey

Here’s my new Lund Rebel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Misdirection

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Congrats on a beast of a boat! She looks awesome.


Thanks! Spent three days on her and took her out for the maiden voyage over the weekend. I'm definitely going to enjoy her!

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## berkshirepresident

mrramsey said:


> Here’s my new Lund Rebel
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice....and she fits in your garage!!


----------



## mrramsey

berkshirepresident said:


> Very nice....and she fits in your garage!!


Just fits.... LOL. Had to move the boat about 5” forward on the trailer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishIgo

My new boat !!!


----------



## ChevyOutdoors

I always go and sit or take out my parents pontoon boat that we dock every year. I've been going back and forth with a kayak or a little Bass Hunter boat. I ordered my Bass Hunter Baby Bass boat 3 days ago just got it today. I had to go to Refugee Road at UPS Freight and pick it up. So now I can just throw this back in the back of the truck and ratchet it down. Plus I got it registered today too. The last 3 days I've been buying things that I need for it so that I'm good to go. The only thing I have to do is put my boat number ID and Ohio stickers on it. Also my last thing I need is get and set up a fish finder.


----------



## BrettSass844

C5773129-CBA8-4E7B-8F34-D88A8B008FAB




__
BrettSass844


__
Jun 8, 2018


----------



## Carpn

Got this last fall and sold my crestliner 2050 sportfish . 
It's's a 2011 fishmaster 2100 with a 225 optimax , Suzuki 9.9 kicker .


----------



## JCsHOOK

1994 17' Tracker deep V with 40 HP Merc.


----------



## cumminsmoke

Recently sold the Yarcraft and purchased a really nice Grady 232 Gulfstream with twin 150 Yamaha’s. Love it so far, makes a great charter boat


----------



## Saugeye Tom

New one ordered.....coming September 27th


----------



## lawrence p

Here is my new boat it raided my Lund crossover in on it. A warrior 208


----------



## crittergitter

Attached, if it works. lol


----------



## Saugeye Tom

lawrence p said:


> View attachment 271387
> Here is my new boat it raided my Lund crossover in on it. A warrior 208


Man. That's a long one


----------



## lawrence p

It 20 1/2 ft and a tank lol


----------



## My Demeyes

Boat #3, 1998 Almar, big plans for this one























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## $diesel$

I got your twin....lol
89 19.5


----------



## sherman51

here's my 21' cobia that I use on erie.


----------



## Masterbaiter66

1979 smokercraft, 16ft. '78 85hp evinrude .


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> New one ordered.....coming September 27th


shes home


----------



## Gottagofishn

Very slick boat Tom... Just need a little slime..


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> shes home
> View attachment 277263
> View attachment 277265
> View attachment 277267
> View attachment 277263
> View attachment 277265
> View attachment 277267
> View attachment 277263
> View attachment 277265
> View attachment 277267


just how many people do you plan on taking out on the big water with you??
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> just how many people do you plan on taking out on the big water with you??
> sherman


3 IS VERY COMFY , BOAT MAX IS 7 , 4 ON OCCASION.


----------



## hatteras1




----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> shes home
> View attachment 277263
> View attachment 277265
> View attachment 277267
> View attachment 277263
> View attachment 277265
> View attachment 277267
> View attachment 277263
> View attachment 277265
> View attachment 277267


I don't see any rod holders for trolling. can you mount tracks on her? if you go with tracks I recommend getting ratcheting holders. cannon make a great one that you can lower with one hand but has one drawback. it only has 5 or 6 up and down adjustments. the single axis has better adjustments left and right. traxstech has 17 adjustments up and down but takes 2 hands to put down. I had the cannon and kinda got spoiled with the one hand to put them down. I just sold my cannon and going to replace them with traxstech for next yr. I may regret selling the cannon. i'll find out next yr. the cannon at amazon.com is 77.00 the traxstech is like 130.00 on the web. i'm watching ebay for used ones at a good price on the traxstech holders. I have 1 that I got off ebay to see if I liked them. I love being able to make minor adjustments up and down for fine tune my diver rods.
sherman


----------



## Lewzer

Just went through the first 10 pages of this thread. Man I miss all those old timers names.

Nice boat Saugeye Tom.


----------



## Lewis




----------



## Saugeye Tom

nice !!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> I don't see any rod holders for trolling. can you mount tracks on her? if you go with tracks I recommend getting ratcheting holders. cannon make a great one that you can lower with one hand but has one drawback. it only has 5 or 6 up and down adjustments. the single axis has better adjustments left and right. traxstech has 17 adjustments up and down but takes 2 hands to put down. I had the cannon and kinda got spoiled with the one hand to put them down. I just sold my cannon and going to replace them with traxstech for next yr. I may regret selling the cannon. i'll find out next yr. the cannon at amazon.com is 77.00 the traxstech is like 130.00 on the web. i'm watching ebay for used ones at a good price on the traxstech holders. I have 1 that I got off ebay to see if I liked them. I love being able to make minor adjustments up and down for fine tune my diver rods.
> sherman





sherman51 said:


> I don't see any rod holders for trolling. can you mount tracks on her? if you go with tracks I recommend getting ratcheting holders. cannon make a great one that you can lower with one hand but has one drawback. it only has 5 or 6 up and down adjustments. the single axis has better adjustments left and right. traxstech has 17 adjustments up and down but takes 2 hands to put down. I had the cannon and kinda got spoiled with the one hand to put them down. I just sold my cannon and going to replace them with traxstech for next yr. I may regret selling the cannon. i'll find out next yr. the cannon at amazon.com is 77.00 the traxstech is like 130.00 on the web. i'm watching ebay for used ones at a good price on the traxstech holders. I have 1 that I got off ebay to see if I liked them. I love being able to make minor adjustments up and down for fine tune my diver rods.
> sherman


The rod holders are mounted in a integrated gunnel system...igs..







havev5...berts holders with cradle...10 inch and 6 inchi


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> The rod holders are mounted in a integrated gunnel system...igs..
> View attachment 281375
> havev5...berts holders with cradle...10 inch and 6 inchi


sounds like you have it covered.
sherman


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 281397


That's yours.....you dont need my seat


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saugeye Tom said:


> That's yours.....you dont need my seat


She’s mine ...if I have your seat Lazy can’t have it Shhhhhh don’t let him know..


----------



## Decoy hound

My new fishing machine for next year. Rampage 38 Express


----------



## Popspastime

Decoy hound.. After running that boat you'll see there's no where else to go. That boat will eat Lake Erie.. Awesome machine, had one in a 31.


----------



## Decoy hound

Thank you!! It’s going to spend its life on Lake Ontario chasing salmon!!


----------



## 1more

Is that a 12ft beam?


----------



## Decoy hound

It’s just shy of a 15 foot beam. I think it’s 14’9”.


----------



## miked913

Decoy hound said:


> My new fishing machine for next year. Rampage 38 Express
> View attachment 281627
> View attachment 281621
> View attachment 281623


Holy cow Bob! I mean Uncle Bob! Nice I can't wait til next summer!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

Decoy hound said:


> My new fishing machine for next year. Rampage 38 Express
> View attachment 281627
> View attachment 281621
> View attachment 281623


that ain't no boat its a ship, LOL. congrats on the NICE ride.
sherman


----------



## Decoy hound

Thanks guys!! Decided to buy a couple of toys while we’re still young enough to enjoy them! And before the kids get any older and don’t want to fish anymore! Very excited about next year but can’t wait for ice fishing too!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Decoy hound said:


> Thanks guys!! Decided to buy a couple of toys while we’re still young enough to enjoy them! And before the kids get any older and don’t want to fish anymore! Very excited about next year but can’t wait for ice fishing too!!


UNCLE BOB YOUR CANNED PICKLES AND GREEN BEANS ARE READY!!!


----------



## Decoy hound

Lol, the uncle is Sherman!!!


----------



## sherman51

Decoy hound said:


> Lol, the uncle is Sherman!!!


yeah but everybody want to be related to a guy that can buy a boat like your new toy. here is a picture of my 21' 1986 cobia and it don't even belong in the same league as that ship you got. I could get lost in that ship, LOL. and nobody wants to go fishing with me except my oldest son and his wife and the grandson. but this yr the grandson took his girlfriend with us to erie.
sherman


----------



## Brahmabull71

Decoy hound said:


> My new fishing machine for next year. Rampage 38 Express
> View attachment 281627
> View attachment 281621
> View attachment 281623


Bob that is INSANE! Hell of a rig man! I’m excited to see the Salmon pics! Congrats!


----------



## Decoy hound

Thanks Josh!! Yeah can’t wait!! It’s a beast, twin Cat C-9 diesels, 1150 horsepower!!


----------



## PapawSmith

Decoy hound said:


> Thanks Josh!! Yeah can’t wait!! It’s a beast, twin Cat C-9 diesels, 1150 horsepower!!


Sweet, except you have to feed those bastards, regularly. Just kidding, that rig is beautiful, we walked on one just like it a few years back but just could not pull the trigger because there never seems time available to justify the purchase but my wife fell in love with it, and I didn’t find anything to complain about much. Soon though, very soon. Very cool that you moved up and hope you get all the time aboard that you hope for.


----------



## Lewzer

I saw my old pics were X'd out from 14 years ago. Here's mine from last Sunday at West Branch. 
I picked it up an Dec 31, 1999 right before Y2K. Put a new Yamaha on last fall and a new/used bow mount trolling electric this summer. Still going good. Fish everything from Lake Erie to the Ohio River and everything in between except 10hp lakes. 5th truck, same boat.


----------



## Hambo

I have a 2015 Mirrocraft 1685 Troller/w 60hp Evinrude E-Tech and a 6 hp Evinrude 4 stroke (I replaced the Yamaha). It's the first boat I've had that I can take to Erie. (On calm days of course).
It was a retirement gift to myself.


----------



## WoodenShips

1998 Sea Nymph


----------



## Misdirection

WoodenShips said:


> 1998 Sea Nymph
> View attachment 286741


Shouldn't you have a wood boat?

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## WoodenShips

Misdirection said:


> Shouldn't you have a wood boat?
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Sometimes i think i should!
Name WoodenShips comes from a CSNY song. One of my favorites by them.


----------



## sherman51

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 281397


that is a nice erie boat. I don't have one as nice as yours but my little boat is set up to fish erie.









it had cannon ratcheting rod holders but I sold them and going to try traxstech ratcheting holders next yr. I may regret this decision. the cannon is all 1 hand operation but only has 5 or 6 up and down positions where the traxstech is 2 hand but has 17 up and down positions.
sherman


----------



## hatteras1

I had a 1992 Tournament TX like that, but in red, and a 70 Johnson


----------



## mmtchell

View attachment 287123







2015 starcraft 196 fishmaster with 200 hp mercury verado supercharged ..


----------



## MagicMarker

Here's mine set up to fish just about anywhere


----------



## Lewis

StarCraft 176 Superfisherman with 125 Merc.


----------



## daveolej

Bought this about a month ago. 2004 Nitro NX882. Can't wait till the temps warm up a bit




  








20190202_120213




__
daveolej


__
Mar 14, 2019


__
1


----------



## rangerpig250

View attachment 296993
2007 620, I’d love a new one but she’s paid for, runs, looks and fishes like a new one!


----------



## fastwater

View attachment 298339









View attachment 298341


----------



## Decoy hound

fastwater said:


> View attachment 298339
> 
> View attachment 298351
> 
> View attachment 298341


Sweet boat!!!


----------



## fastwater

Decoy hound said:


> Sweet boat!!!


Thank You Decoy hound. 
Can't wait to get her out on the water shortly.


----------



## $diesel$

Very, very, nice, my friend!


----------



## fastwater

$diesel$ said:


> Very, very, nice, my friend!


Thank You $diesel$.


----------



## fastwater

DP.


----------



## firemanmike2127

That's a nice looking rig FW ! I couldn't make out the HP on that shiny new 4 stroke Merc. Also, what equipment did you select in the electronics dept ? Mike


----------



## fastwater

firemanmike2127 said:


> That's a nice looking rig FW ! I couldn't make out the HP on that shiny new 4 stroke Merc. Also, what equipment did you select in the electronics dept ? Mike


Thanks Mike!
The Merc is a 115.
Electronics...it came with a Hummingbird console, dash mounted Helix 5 Chirp GPS G2. Had it moved to the bow and hooked to the MinnKota 24V PD 70/US trolling mtr(has transducer built in TM motor head).
Had a Helix 7 Chirp Mega DI/SI(down imaging/side imaging) G3N put on console dash where the 5 was moved from. H7 transducer is mounted on the transom plate on transom.


----------



## berkshirepresident

fastwater said:


> Thanks Mike!
> The Merc is a 115.
> Electronics...it came with a Hummingbird console, dash mounted Helix 5 Chirp GPS G2. Had it moved to the bow and hooked to the MinnKota 24V PD 70/US trolling mtr(has transducer built in TM motor head).
> Had a Helix 7 Chirp Mega DI/SI(down imaging/side imaging) G3N put on console dash where the 5 was moved from. H7 transducer is mounted on the transom plate on transom.


Very, very similar to how my Crestliner Fishhawk 1750 is rigged...including moving the Helix 5 to the bow and putting a Helix 7 in the console....although I skimped on the side imaging.
You're gonna love it. That's a very nice boat!
Tight lines!


----------



## berkshirepresident

The only other thing that I might add is that if you have the foot pedal on the Power Drive, you will likely HATE it....and upgrade to the iPilot remote.
I'm almost convinced that Minn Kota intentionally makes that foot pedal so poorly in order to force you to upgrade. You can't keep going forward/"giving it the gas" and "steer" right or left at the same time.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

berkshirepresident said:


> The only other thing that I might add is that if you have the foot pedal on the Power Drive, you will likely HATE it....and upgrade to the iPilot remote.
> I'm almost convinced that Minn Kota intentionally makes that foot pedal so poorly in order to force you to upgrade. You can't keep going forward/"giving it the gas" and "steer" right or left at the same time.


Lol. Constant on


----------



## Burkcarp1

What are you going to do with that thing? To pretty to use


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

fastwater said:


> View attachment 298339
> 
> View attachment 298351
> 
> View attachment 298341


Nice rig bud! Congrats!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Burkcarp1 said:


> What are you going to do with that thing? To pretty to use


He’s gonna get in and sit in probably 5000 times. And that’s before he gets it in the water for the first time! Haha. Very nice!


----------



## trekker




----------



## jeff jenkins

Welp bit the bullet and got a new 196 fishmaster 200 yamaha and 9.9 trim tabs smoothmove air pedistols dual hummingbirds and troll master system . Has a 36v terrova to. My boat till I’m 50 at least


----------



## fastwater

That's SWEEEET jeff jenkins.
Congrats on a fine ride!


----------



## fastwater

Thanks BC, Berkshire and SP. 
Hopefully getting out this week.


----------



## CaneCorsoDad

Heres the transom of mine


----------



## flyinghappy

My current rig. Works great, but a little small for my family now. Grandpa bought the boat in 1965. Selling it this spring and have a new Triton 206 Allure on order 

https://photos.app.goo.gl/iSSGW5Yyu4rBB5Gy8
https://photos.app.goo.gl/Njt7YYuXffRb6F4W6


----------



## WoodenShips

daveolej said:


> Bought this about a month ago. 2004 Nitro NX882. Can't wait till the temps warm up a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20190202_120213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> daveolej
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 14, 2019
> 
> 
> __
> 1


Absolutely love that boat!!


----------



## Searay

fastwater said:


> Thanks Mike!
> The Merc is a 115.
> Electronics...it came with a Hummingbird console, dash mounted Helix 5 Chirp GPS G2. Had it moved to the bow and hooked to the MinnKota 24V PD 70/US trolling mtr(has transducer built in TM motor head).
> Had a Helix 7 Chirp Mega DI/SI(down imaging/side imaging) G3N put on console dash where the 5 was moved from. H7 transducer is mounted on the transom plate on transom.


115 fuel inj.? thinking of putting one on my Searay!


----------



## fastwater

Searay said:


> 115 fuel inj.? thinking of putting one on my Searay!


Yes...and so far...love it.
So much different than the two stroke. So smooth and quite at idle you literally have to turn around look at the engine peeing to know that it's running. Even on top end, two people can carry on a normal conversation. And a real gas miser as well.


----------



## berkshirepresident

fastwater said:


> Yes...and so far...love it.
> So much different than the two stroke. So smooth and quite at idle you literally have to turn around look at the engine peeing to know that it's running. Even on top end, two people can carry on a normal conversation. And a real gas miser as well.


I have (essentially) the same motor.....and everything mentioned is true!!


----------



## BMagill

New to me 2014 Pioneer Venture 175


----------



## berkshirepresident

Nice boat....and truck!


----------



## BMagill

berkshirepresident said:


> Nice boat....and truck!


Yeah, once I finally got the truck for Christmas it was lonely


----------



## bearcat3993

Lund Alaskan 2000 SS w/ Merc 115CT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlickerShad

BMagill said:


> New to me 2014 Pioneer Venture 175
> View attachment 305271


bet that colorado tows it well!


----------



## BMagill

FlickerShad said:


> bet that colorado tows it well!


So far so good - taking it to South Carolina in 2 weeks so that will be the true test!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Just finished this 1965 16’ AlumaCraft model K. Boat was in terrible shape but had a good running 9.9 Evinrude. Complete rebuild with floors, seats, paint and everything from bare aluminum up. Ready for the reservoirs.


----------



## Kenlow1

Nice job Mike-brought her back to life!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> View attachment 305775
> View attachment 305777
> View attachment 305779
> View attachment 305781
> Just finished this 1965 16’ AlumaCraft model K. Boat was in terrible shape but had a good running 9.9 Evinrude. Complete rebuild with floors, seats, paint and everything from bare aluminum up. Ready for the reservoirs.


Just picked up an ‘81 Johnson 25hp to upgrade the 9.9’s lack of power from all the weight I added. Maybe even a new project boat to put the 9.9 on.


----------



## jeffro

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> View attachment 306013
> View attachment 306015
> View attachment 306017
> 
> Just picked up an ‘81 Johnson 25hp to upgrade the 9.9’s lack of power from all the weight I added. Maybe even a new project boat to put the 9.9 on.


 Always like a good build thread.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

jeffro said:


> Always like a good build thread.


Makes for a good winter project to keep outta the house when your not hunting, ice fishing, cutting firewood.... wait now I see why it took me so long to finish the 16’ lol


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> View attachment 305775
> View attachment 305777
> View attachment 305779
> View attachment 305781
> Just finished this 1965 16’ AlumaCraft model K. Boat was in terrible shape but had a good running 9.9 Evinrude. Complete rebuild with floors, seats, paint and everything from bare aluminum up. Ready for the reservoirs.


Now she’s ready! Gained 10mph over the 9.9.


----------



## Seaturd

New boat toter, '18 Ram 3/4 ton 4x4

View attachment 307495


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Seaturd said:


> New boat toter, '18 Ram 3/4 ton 4x4
> 
> View attachment 307495


That otta do it


----------



## Scum_Frog

Falcon 205...G2....Ultrex, poles, birds, 360......Incredible boat so far. Ran all new dedicated power to each unit and 360. The rear hatch area in these boats are amazing if you need to get to the pumps or anything. Ton of room.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

me n fastwater at st clair


----------



## My Demeyes

Update, finally got the electronics, autopilot, Cisco rod holders, and i made a few convince pieces too. She's ugly as sin, but built like a tank, and a fishing machine.


























































Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Masterbaiter66

My Demeyes said:


> Update, finally got the electronics, autopilot, Cisco rod holders, and i made a few convince pieces too. She's ugly as sin, but built like a tank, and a fishing machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and I think she is gorgeous... nice work...as usual


----------



## fastwater

Agree with MB66.
Great work and...Nothing ugly at all with her.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

My Demeyes said:


> Update, finally got the electronics, autopilot, Cisco rod holders, and i made a few convince pieces too. She's ugly as sin, but built like a tank, and a fishing machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Da beast.........


----------



## Decoy hound

Yeah I agree, she looks great!!! Definitely built like a tank!!!


----------



## s.a.m

fastwater said:


> Agree with MB66.
> Great work and...Nothing ugly at all with her.


Except the Busch light on the dash!


----------



## Mooner

That looks fantastic! For some reason, I'm picturing Ernest Borgnine and Tim Conway standing at the helm of that beauty. I like it.....lots! Ready for battle!!


----------



## bustedrod

sweet ride,,,my birthday is soon lol


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 309937
> me n fastwater at st clair


the bobbsy twins.



My Demeyes said:


> Update, finally got the electronics, autopilot, Cisco rod holders, and i made a few convince pieces too. She's ugly as sin, but built like a tank, and a fishing machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


B E A U T I F U L - JUST F - I N G - B E A U T I F U L
sherman


----------



## jeffro

My Demeyes,saw your post after you picked up that beauty and was wondering what was coming next.Good work.
I was also wondering on the length and how it rides with twins. Doesn't look like they offer that option anymore. Also is it self bailing? It's had to tell from the pics on there web site. https://www.northriverboats.com/recreational/seahawk-ob/


----------



## My Demeyes

jeffro said:


> My Demeyes,saw your post after you picked up that beauty and was wondering what was coming next.Good work.
> I was also wondering on the length and how it rides with twins. Doesn't look like they offer that option anymore.


It was a government boat, probably only reason it has twins. It originally had evinrude 2 strokes on it, 115 or 135 hp i believe. I have talked to a few different ODNR guys who used to operate it. It is a 21 foot hull, plus the outboard bracket and outboards, so 25' total.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

do you want to downsize to a nice 17' tri hull open bow?


----------



## My Demeyes

sherman51 said:


> do you want to downsize to a nice 17' tri hull open bow?
> 
> View attachment 312681


That is very very tempting. It looks really clean for it's age, and I love those old Cross flow evinrudes.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

My Demeyes said:


> That is very very tempting. It looks really clean for it's age, and I love those old Cross flow evinrudes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I wont even ask for boot. i'll trade you even up, LOL.

all kidding aside one of your motors is worth more than mine. and a 21' hull open bow is perfect.
sherman


----------



## My Demeyes

sherman51 said:


> I wont even ask for boot. i'll trade you even up, LOL.
> 
> all kidding aside one of your motors is worth more than mine. and a 21' hull open bow is perfect.
> sherman


It looks like a fun inland lake boat.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## saltydog




----------



## flyinghappy

Picked up my 206 Allure last Tuesday in time for the 4th. Amazing boat!


----------



## My Demeyes

jeffro said:


> My Demeyes,saw your post after you picked up that beauty and was wondering what was coming next.Good work.
> I was also wondering on the length and how it rides with twins. Doesn't look like they offer that option anymore. Also is it self bailing? It's had to tell from the pics on there web site. https://www.northriverboats.com/recreational/seahawk-ob/


Jeffro,
It is self bailing front and back, all aluminum floors. It is a deep hull for a 21' boat and rides like a bigger boat. This is a drawing North river sent me from the build file on my boat, very cool of them.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffro

My Demeyes said:


> Jeffro,
> It is self bailing front and back, all aluminum floors. It is a deep hull for a 21' boat and rides like a bigger boat. This is a drawing North river sent me from the build file on my boat, very cool of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Kind of weird the pic doesn't show in your post but does when I quote you.
Thank's for the info.Nice rig and hope to see it out sometime.


----------



## fastwater

Beautiful rig flyinghappy!


----------



## kimber1911pilot

R207. Always wanted a boat to call my own, and finally made it happen. She’s been good to me so far. My only wish is to give back to my family members who took me fishing on theirs when I was growing up, and pass that joy along to the next generation. Boats can be a lot of work, but seeing those smiles is beyond worth it.


----------



## fastwater

Sweet boat Kimber!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07




----------



## My Demeyes

My Demeyes said:


> Update, finally got the electronics, autopilot, Cisco rod holders, and i made a few convince pieces too. She's ugly as sin, but built like a tank, and a fishing machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Another update, just back from Erbs Tarp Shop!!! Next update will be new paint job.





































Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scum_Frog

Finally got a really good side pic of my Falcon this wknd after BFL.....back ground looked too perfect.


----------



## Mooner

Here's my rig. Polar Kraft Frontier 179 WT.


----------



## fastwater

SWEEET!!!


----------



## mosquitopat

1998 Sea Nymph (13'8") ...last year of production
2007 short shaft (15 hp) 2 stroke outboard (their hard to find anymore ....)


----------



## fastwater

Looking good!!!
Think that's an original pic of some of the skeeters down in Fla on your boat.


----------



## mosquitopat

fastwater said:


> Looking good!!!
> Think that's an original pic of some of the skeeters down in Fla on your boat.


a local fella (from West Mecca) makes custom cornhole boards and decals of anything you want .....I got the decals of Mosquitos because I'm usually fishing Mosquito Lake .....


----------



## sherman51

SWEEET!!! echo SWEEET!!!! a walleye machine!!
sherman


----------



## mosquitopat

sherman51 said:


> SWEEET!!! echo SWEEET!!!! a walleye machine!!
> sherman


actually I use it mainly for Crappie .....


----------



## sherman51

mosquitopat said:


> actually I use it mainly for Crappie ....lol


thats a nice SWEEET boat just to sit in and look good doing it, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Harry1959

Recently bought this for $900, had to put about $600 in it, but it’s a nice 16.5 ft fishing machine. Also have a pontoon but this one is easier to get in and out of the barn


----------



## fastwater

You did a great job on it Harry!!!


----------



## neddam

Phil Carver said:


> What does your boat look like ? Post pic's here so that it will help out how to know who each other is out on the water .


mine still looks pretty darn good for a 2001


----------



## $diesel$

Nice job, Harry, she's stand'n tall.


----------



## Harry1959

Thanks guys. It’s a lot of work, but very rewarding and I have already been using it a lot


----------



## JamesF

Here's my work in progress, winterized of course.


----------



## Popspastime

Nice.. thats what I'm looking for.


----------



## hatteras1

I just got me a 12' on a tilt trailer with a 6 hp evinrude a few days ago. Cannot get my 18' out during draw down. Used to have a 14 but sold it.


----------



## hatteras1

hatteras1 said:


> I just got me a 12' on a tilt trailer with a 6 hp evinrude a few days ago. Cannot get my 18' out during draw down. Used to have a 14 but sold it.


(also have a 9.9 for it and a 34# trolling)


----------



## sixtyminutes

Just had these installed to help clear the boat traffic on Alum.


----------



## Harry1959

sixtyminutes said:


> Just had these installed to help clear the boat traffic on Alum.
> View attachment 339673



Would you consider renting it for the weekend? I need it for Caesar’s creek


----------



## JamesF

Harry1959 said:


> Recently bought this for $900, had to put about $600 in it, but it’s a nice 16.5 ft fishing machine. Also have a pontoon but this one is easier to get in and out of the barn


That looks nice. At least you had some floor support to work with. Mine really doesn't. But that is similar to how I want my boat to be like. Without the side console.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93

Stepped it up to the big league huge thanks to Erie marine sales 

2018 620 250 verado 15hp kicker 112 ultrex HDs9 elite 9 helix 10


----------



## JamesF

Enjoy every minute of your time on the water. Life's too short not to.


----------



## fastwater

That's a beautiful rig Buckeyeguyty93
Congrats to you...


----------



## Brahmabull71

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> Stepped it up to the big league huge thanks to Erie marine sales
> 
> 2018 620 250 verado 15hp kicker 112 ultrex HDs9 elite 9 helix 10


I was eyeing that one BIG time! Nice rig congrats!


----------



## Masterbaiter66

Wow


----------



## walleyenate




----------



## fastwater

A beautiful rig for sure walleynate


----------



## walleyenate

Thankyou I love it!!


----------



## Basser57

STARCRAFT 2050


----------



## fastwater

^^^ Sweet Basser57


----------



## CDUCK

which one !!!


----------



## Nauti cat

mine is in my avatar 2000 Baha Cruiser cat 27' twin 300 g2 E tecs


----------



## Bronson

sherman51 said:


> yeah but everybody want to be related to a guy that can buy a boat like your new toy. here is a picture of my 21' 1986 cobia and it don't even belong in the same league as that ship you got. I could get lost in that ship, LOL. and nobody wants to go fishing with me except my oldest son and his wife and the grandson. but this yr the grandson took his girlfriend with us to erie.
> sherman
> 
> View attachment 281825


Ill go with you Sherm!


----------



## sherman51

Bronson said:


> Ill go with you Sherm!


if it didnt cost so much to go up to erie i'd be glad to take you. but I live 350 miles from Geneva. my old motorhome gets about 6.5 mpg pulling my boat. then camping is over 30.00 per night. about 1 trip a yr is all I can handle. $$$$$$$$$$

this yr my dil rented a house in bula for 2 weeks. so I gave her 500.00 on the house rent. now i'll pull the boat with my truck which gets 9+ mpg. my son and I will split the costs of the trip.


----------



## ohiojmj

My 2020 Starweld Fusion 20 DC Pro
Yamaha F150 and T8
Terrova 80 iPilot 24V with 2 bank charger
Full canvas enclosure
Humminbird Helix5 (OEM - too small)
Extra starting/house battery
Two 60" Bert's tracks with 6 rod holders
Triple Trees and a T8 controller are on my short list
Standard Horizon GX1850G with GPS and MMSI, Shakespeare 5225XT

On my to do list - 
Helix 9 G3N with DI, Triple Trees, stern ladder/platform, a T8 controller, lots of Lake Erie walleye slime


----------



## junkyardjeff

Early 70s monkey wards 12 footer


----------



## devildog49

06 Trophy 2302 - 250 Verado


----------



## bustedrod

those are some great boats, my old 1986 crestliner thinks its a big boat lol ... 90 merc tower of power, 5 nissan kicker, 15 gal main tank , 3 gal for kicker, 2 batts, 2 garmin units, lures hangin all over inside , blood on carpet, scretched up hull from the crummy lorain launch hahahah...


----------



## FishyMcFisherson

Stratos 486sf 150 hp Yamaha vmax


----------



## Bryan Reid

I just picked up a 2020 Tracker Pro Guide V175 WT last weekend.










So, my other boat, a 1991 Spectrum 16 ft. deep v is for sale. Details are available in my OGF marketplace posting.


----------



## Southernsaug

Bought a pro guide deep V in 2018, you'll love it.


----------



## Bryan Reid

I've only had it out once so far for a couple of hours and I'm really pleased so far. I was amazed at how quiet the engine is. About a minute after starting it, I thought the engine had died until I looked at my tach to see it was fine.


----------



## berkshirepresident

When did Tracker change the bow/hull on the Targa models?
They seem deeper than they used to be. They also have an undeniable dip/drop to the bow now.
A couple guys fish out of Miller Road/Erie in those. They love 'em.


----------



## tracker_80

Nothing fancy, but just finished rebuilding my wife's grandfather's boat for my son, his "great-grandpa." I don't have anything from my grandparents, let alone great-grandparents. Hopefully he can make/have some good memories. 1980's Sea Nymph Fishing Machine


----------



## Dan21XRS

Here's mine... 2018 Bullet 21XRD hauled around with a 2020 Ford F220 Super Duty Crew Cab... Dan


----------



## flyman01

My jet sled, works great when fly fishing for musky & trout on the rivers and for the shallow sloughs when sight fishing for carp and gar on the fly.


----------



## shomethacrappies




----------



## shomethacrappies

shomethacrappies said:


> View attachment 465834


My 1995 19ft starcraft islander


----------



## wvmedic

2019 16' Alumacraft. The day I picked it up.


----------



## $diesel$

I just bought this one back in late Jan. or early Mar.
Haven't had it out yet.



















I didn't take the Johnson 8 hp, as i have a like new Rude 9.9.


----------



## bobk

Picked up my new boat a couple weeks ago. Still rigging it. So much stuff is delayed or back ordered. Good thing it’s turkey season to fill the void.


----------



## Shad Rap

bobk said:


> Picked up my new boat a couple weeks ago. Still rigging it. So much stuff is delayed or back ordered. Good thing it’s turkey season to fill the void.
> View attachment 469336
> View attachment 469337


Beautiful boat...is that the 9.9 EFI?


----------



## bobk

Shad Rap said:


> Beautiful boat...is that the 9.9 EFI?


Unfortunately it is not. They couldn’t get the efi. Another thing that was on back order.


----------



## Shad Rap

bobk said:


> Unfortunately it is not. They couldn’t get the efi. Another thing that was on back order.


I got one...haven't tried it out yet...you can put a chip in it to make it a 20HP....bout 800 bucks for the chip...heard some bad things about those carbed merc 9.9's...my dealer wouldn't even sell me one...granted that's probably because the EFI's are more $$$...but I've heard a lot of bad things...keep an eye on it.
I've heard they fixed the issue (carb related) but I've also heard of people still having problems...intermittent starting, fouling plugs, etc...


----------



## bobk

I wanted an efi no doubt. Didn’t feel like waiting for who knows how long. My old boat had a 9.9 carb on it. 16 years on that one with no issues so hoping this one is the same. I always run good fuel and use startron in the fuel. I’ll continue that procedure and hope for the best. After a day of trolling with the kicker I run the motor for 5 minutes at 3/4 throttle before heading in. So far that has worked for me.


----------



## miked913

She's a beaut Bob! Enjoy! 

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## MagicMarker

time to put in water


----------



## Ranger6

Great looking new rig Bob.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Never really heard any issues with the pro kickers. Most of my friends run them.


----------



## mkalink

31’ Contender Fisharound Mi-T Machine


----------



## esox72

Picked up the new rig last November. Just haven’t found enough time this spring. Hope to be up to out of Geneva all of June and July. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

esox72 said:


> Picked up the new rig last November. Just haven’t found enough time this spring. Hope to be up to out of Geneva all of June and July.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that is what dreams are made of!! Awesome boat.


----------



## fastwater

^^^You got that right!
That's a sweet rig.


----------



## My Demeyes

A buddy got some pics from shore
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bad luck

I'm recovering from "foot disease"......

and just upgraded from this 2018 , 23' Skiff Ultra Elite, 250 Suzuki, 445 hours














to this 28' , 2015 Sea Fox with Twin Yamaha 300's, 330 hours


----------



## bobk

Foot disease is costly.  Nice looking rig.


----------



## Jason151

Here's my new to me boat and finally had it out this past Sunday for the first time since I bought it, my lil catfishin rig


----------



## MinnesotaMike

criadoman said:


> Here is mine... My new project boat...
> 1976 Crestliner Crusader 550.
> View attachment 207312
> View attachment 207313


My 76 with 85hp javelin. Original boat, motor and trailer. My dash is a little different on the passenger side.
My interior is the same and very nice condition.


----------



## Bassky

2005 nitro nx882, 150 hp Mercury xr6, 75# motor guide tm.thx Dave


----------



## jeffmo

*my 83 Wellcraft Steplift V.*


----------



## jkiefer1362

07 Grady express


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

2022 Phoenix 819 pro. Received it in November of last year and have had it out 4 times now, really love it!


----------



## mmtchell

My 2000 lund baron 2150, with 2015 Suzuki df225 four stroke..


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Lund 1775 Impact 2021, bought it recently with 3 hours on engine.


----------



## silverbullet

Upgraded boat so I’ll update on this post. Nitro zv19


----------



## erieangler77

2022 Extreme 795 walkaround


----------

